# THANKSGIVEING HOPP IN SEATTLE (WEEKEND)



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

OK RIDERS THE SHIT IS GOING DOWN AGAIN IN THE TOWN THANKSGIVEING WEEKEND SAME THING SAME SHIT FOOD PARTY  ......
SO IF YOU GOT A HOPPER AND WANNA SUPORT WHAT WE DO, BE THERE AND IF YOU DON'T GOT A HOPPER BRING OUT YOUR RIDE ALL NW CLUBS LET"S COME OUT AND DO THE SHIT  





BIGG KENDOGG OUT!  




PS. THE MORE WE DO THE SHIT THE MORE RIDERS WILL COME TO THE NW ALL MY VIDEOS ARE GOING TO CALI,DENVER,AZ,ILL, AND CADNADA SO THE MORE THEY SEE THE BETTER WEE LOOK!!( AND WE LOOK GOOD) KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK NORTHWEST RIDERS THEY HAVE TO RESPECT US!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

same spot?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Nov 12 2007, 08:42 PM~9214211
> *same spot?
> *


YES.
DONT MISS IT.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

CHECK THIS OUT CALI. ALL ON NEW VIDEO :biggrin:






















PM ME TO GET YOURS.
BIGKILLA MAN THE SHIT IS GOING DOWN IN THE NW GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

HOW MUCH MONEY ARE THEY GIVE OUT


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

NO PAY OUTS JUST DOING THE SHIT!  ALL CLUBS ARE INVITED SO BRING YOUR CAR AND COME OUT AND KICK IT!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WILL YOU PAY FOR MY GAS ANS HOTEL??AND A BITCH?? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin: Man just come out, if it was in't so close to x mas or i"d help you out a little, and a bitch that comes easy. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 13 2007, 01:43 PM~9218924
> *WILL YOU PAY FOR MY GAS ANS HOTEL??AND A BITCH?? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


im going you wanna go , let me know we can hook it up.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

KENDOGG TOOK THE VIDEO OF CASPER DOING THE IN THE STREET IN FRONT OF ADEMS SHOP!
YELLING DON"COME TO MY HOUSE NO MORE!
MAN THE SHIT IS GETTING CRAZY IN THE NW I LOVE IT!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 14 2007, 07:53 PM~9230561
> *KENDOGG TOOK THE VIDEO OF CASPER DOING THE IN THE STREET  IN FRONT OF ADEMS SHOP!
> YELLING DON"COME TO MY HOUSE NO MORE!
> MAN THE SHIT IS GETTING CRAZY IN THE NW I LOVE IT!
> ...


 :0


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

AHHH MAN, next weekend oughta be good!!!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 14 2007, 08:53 PM~9230561
> *KENDOGG TOOK THE VIDEO OF CASPER DOING THE IN THE STREET  IN FRONT OF ADEMS SHOP!
> YELLING DON"COME TO MY HOUSE NO MORE!
> MAN THE SHIT IS GETTING CRAZY IN THE NW I LOVE IT!
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

shit getting good where my popcorn :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

SATURDAY????AROUND SAME TIME?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

Yup! Theweathers getting cod but the streets is getting hot!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 14 2007, 07:53 PM~9230561
> *KENDOGG TOOK THE VIDEO OF CASPER DOING THE IN THE STREET  IN FRONT OF ADEMS SHOP!
> YELLING DON"COME TO MY HOUSE NO MORE!
> MAN THE SHIT IS GETTING CRAZY IN THE NW I LOVE IT!
> ...


You tube this clip so we can all hear it


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

x2


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 14 2007, 11:20 PM~9231626
> *You tube this clip so we can all hear it
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 14 2007, 11:24 PM~9231931
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


There goes your sales to that shop


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 15 2007, 01:23 AM~9232146
> *There goes your sales to that shop
> *


 :uh: I'm sure there skin's not that thin, but thats not what I was laughing at. Mothafucka stopped the truck, unloaded the car and back bumpered into on coming traffic. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 15 2007, 12:50 AM~9232230
> *:uh: I'm sure there skin's not that thin, but thats not what I was laughing at.  Mothafucka stopped the truck, unloaded the car and back bumpered into on coming traffic. :biggrin:
> *


Dang PP who pee'd in your cheerios i was messing with you dont make me get the silver back and the centur on your ass LOL


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 14 2007, 08:53 PM~9230561
> *KENDOGG TOOK THE VIDEO OF CASPER DOING THE IN THE STREET  IN FRONT OF ADEMS SHOP!
> YELLING DON"COME TO MY HOUSE NO MORE!
> MAN THE SHIT IS GETTING CRAZY IN THE NW I LOVE IT!
> ...


OMG!!!!! CASPER IS ON THE BUMPER!!!!! SHOP CALLS :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THIS IS REA; GOOD SHIT FELLAS, IM GONNA HAVE A GOOD DAY AFTER SEEING THAT.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I wish I was there, I'm sure the commentary was hilarious. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 14 2007, 07:53 PM~9230561
> *KENDOGG TOOK THE VIDEO OF CASPER DOING THE IN THE STREET  IN FRONT OF ADEMS SHOP!
> YELLING DON"COME TO MY HOUSE NO MORE!
> MAN THE SHIT IS GETTING CRAZY IN THE NW I LOVE IT!
> ...


Im happy for casper his on the bumper...:thumbsup: 
It looks like the NW is doin the damn thing Rain, Shine, or even Snow lol. Lets keep it going for the 2008 and show everyone that the NW does it big….!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

CASPER WANNTED ME TO POST THIS TO!















IN FRONT OF GARYS SHOP! MAN THIS CAR BETTER BE WORKING ON THE 24TH :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 15 2007, 06:04 PM~9237400
> *CASPER WANNTED ME TO POST THIS TO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 15 2007, 07:04 PM~9237400
> *CASPER WANNTED ME TO POST THIS TO!
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

this guys funny as hell :biggrin: any video?


> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 15 2007, 07:04 PM~9237400
> *CASPER WANNTED ME TO POST THIS TO!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 15 2007, 07:35 PM~9237676
> *this guys funny as hell :biggrin: any video?
> *


lol trust me it would be hilarious to hear.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 15 2007, 10:46 AM~9234273
> *I wish I was there, I'm sure the commentary was hilarious.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

YAH IT WILL BE ON NEXT VOL.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

casper is at the end of this video... hahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 15 2007, 07:50 PM~9237804
> *casper is at the end of this video... hahaha
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc
> *


lol lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4TCKpK-ACY

lemme know if you like this one!!! about 6:30 in to it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 15 2007, 08:04 PM~9238389
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4TCKpK-ACY
> 
> leeme know if you like this one!!!
> *



wuddup homie? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what up big sav??


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 15 2007, 08:08 PM~9238430
> *what up big sav??
> *



just chillin homie.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 15 2007, 09:04 PM~9238389
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4TCKpK-ACY
> 
> lemme know if you like this one!!! about 6:30 in to it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL LOL NOW WE KNOW WHERE HE LEARNED TO HIT THE SWITCH :roflmao: 

HE IS STANDING THERE MIMICKING KILLA WHILE HE HITTIN THE SWITCH!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

GOTTA LOVE THAT GUY OR HATE HIM 
HE A COOL DUD.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

"Who are you, your no body, I'm gonna turn my back to you."
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 15 2007, 07:15 PM~9237473
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


i will hop against this car,,tittle against tittle!! :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 14 2007, 08:53 PM~9230561
> *KENDOGG TOOK THE VIDEO OF CASPER DOING THE IN THE STREET  IN FRONT OF ADEMS SHOP!
> YELLING DON"COME TO MY HOUSE NO MORE!
> MAN THE SHIT IS GETTING CRAZY IN THE NW I LOVE IT!
> ...


TITTLE AGAINST TITTLE??YES ???? :0 :cheesy: NO??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HE DOING SOMETHIN!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 16 2007, 01:11 PM~9242602
> *TITTLE AGAINST TITTLE??YES ???? :0  :cheesy: NO??
> *



bring your shit and nose up :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 16 2007, 03:22 PM~9243514
> *bring your shit and nose up  :biggrin:
> *


x2 you know you would win homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 16 2007, 07:10 PM~9244949
> *x2 you know you would win homie.... :biggrin:
> *


i dont got no hopper i was meaning nose it up to casper


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 16 2007, 07:12 PM~9244960
> *i dont got no hopper i was meaning nose it up to casper
> *


I WAS AGREEING WITH YOU BRO.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 16 2007, 01:09 PM~9242592
> *i will hop against this car,,tittle against tittle!! :0
> *


he will do it but says the car cant get stuck
whoever gets highest without getting stuck?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 16 2007, 10:48 PM~9246248
> *he will do it but says the car cant get stuck
> whoever gets highest without getting stuck?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

that should be a good competition.. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE WAGER


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 16 2007, 01:09 PM~9242592
> *i will hop against this car,,tittle against tittle!! :0
> *



U COMIN DOWN HOMIE


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 16 2007, 09:48 PM~9246248
> *he will do it but says the car cant get stuck
> whoever gets highest without getting stuck?
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

IM BRINGING FOOD!!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 17 2007, 10:54 PM~9251363
> *IM BRINGING FOOD!!!
> *



:0 :0 ooooh shiit.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 16 2007, 10:48 PM~9246248
> *he will do it but says the car cant get stuck
> whoever gets highest without getting stuck?
> *


dont worry i wont get stuck,,i backed my tires 3 inches,and it doesnt go that high on the back anymore :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ANY ONE BRINGING THE TURKEY????


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

YUP!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is this going down saturday and sunday? where in seattle?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 18 2007, 12:27 PM~9253257
> *is this going down saturday and sunday? where in seattle?
> *


i believe saturday at home plate parking lot near safeco


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 18 2007, 01:12 PM~9253717
> *i believe saturday at home plate parking lot near safeco
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 18 2007, 02:12 PM~9253717
> *i believe saturday at home plate parking lot near safeco
> *


YES SIR AT ABOUT 6


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 18 2007, 09:27 AM~9252650
> *dont worry i wont get stuck,,i backed my tires 3 inches,and it doesnt go that high on the back anymore :biggrin:
> *


OK SO DOES THAT MEAN YOUR GOING UP?
IM GOING UP HELLA EARLY SATURDAY IF YOU WANNA FOLLOW OR CARAVAN
LET ME KNOW 503 327 4193. I KNOW WHERE IT IS AND HOW TO GET THER.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Wkats happening afterword, and is it rain or SNOW?!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Nov 18 2007, 08:11 PM~9255532
> *Wkats happening afterword, and is it rain or SNOW?!
> *


RAIN OR SNOW!!!! BUT IT LOOKIN GOOD FOR A CLEER DAY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 17 2007, 11:54 PM~9251363
> *IM BRINGING FOOD!!!
> *


sounds good i just found out im workin 9-5 on thursday,but its still money..


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 18 2007, 10:43 PM~9256778
> *RAIN OR SNOW!!!! BUT IT LOOKIN GOOD FOR A CLEER DAY
> *


Weather man says partly cloudy warmest day of the week om Sat


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

DO YOU GUYS WANNA START BE FOR 6 WHEN THE SUN IS STILL UP A LITTLE ?
AND IT"S SHOULD BE CLEAR THAT'S WHAT THE WEATHER MAN SAYING KILLA DO WE HAVE A SPOT TO EAT ? IF NOT 
WE CAN DO THE THANG AT MY CRIB AGAIN IT ALL GOOD DOGG


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 19 2007, 05:49 PM~9261359
> *DO YOU GUYS WANNA START BE FOR 6  WHEN THE SUN IS STILL UP A LITTLE ?
> AND IT"S SHOULD BE CLEAR THAT'S WHAT THE WEATHER MAN SAYING KILLA DO WE HAVE A SPOT TO EAT ? IF NOT
> WE CAN DO  THE THANG  AT MY CRIB AGAIN IT ALL GOOD DOGG
> *


If its at 6 tell them Westside's its at 3, so they'll be there on time.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM WITH YOU ON THIS KENDOGG LETS GET THE HOPS AND RIDES OUT WHEN THE SUN IS... CAUSE YOU KNOW ITS GOIN ALL NIGHT..

HOPEFULLY


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 19 2007, 09:28 PM~9263089
> *IM WITH YOU ON THIS KENDOGG LETS GET THE HOPS AND RIDES OUT WHEN THE SUN IS... CAUSE YOU KNOW ITS GOIN ALL NIGHT..
> 
> HOPEFULLY
> *


hit me up homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 19 2007, 02:11 PM~9260309
> *Weather man says partly cloudy warmest day of the week om Sat
> *


nice! does that mean we might get a glimps of tha 64? :biggrin: see ya there.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 19 2007, 05:49 PM~9261359
> *DO YOU GUYS WANNA START BE FOR 6  WHEN THE SUN IS STILL UP A LITTLE ?
> AND IT"S SHOULD BE CLEAR THAT'S WHAT THE WEATHER MAN SAYING KILLA DO WE HAVE A SPOT TO EAT ? IF NOT
> WE CAN DO  THE THANG  AT MY CRIB AGAIN IT ALL GOOD DOGG
> *


sounds good to me bro im down for whatever.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 19 2007, 07:18 PM~9262060
> *If its at 6 tell them Westside's its at 3, so they'll be there on time.
> *


sup nick.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> nice! does that mean we might get a glimps of tha 64? :biggrin: see ya there.
> [/quote/]
> 
> More than likely not...bitch is on probation still
> but if you do let me know bout it


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 19 2007, 10:46 PM~9263901
> *sup nick.
> *


Just chillin, getting ready for a nice weekend, family and lowriding, ain't nothing better. How bout you, how's homie scare?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 19 2007, 11:52 PM~9264625
> *Just chillin, getting ready for a nice weekend, family and lowriding NAKED BITCHES, ain't nothing better. How bout you, how's homie scare?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2007, 12:56 AM~9264636
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Can I borrow $5000.00, I want to spend money like you at the strip club?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 12:12 AM~9264698
> *:0  Can I borrow $5000.00, I want to spend money like you at the strip club?
> *


I got ready already to go did you get my text of this earlier :biggrin:







and im not gunna lend you any STALKER :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2007, 01:32 AM~9264750
> *I got ready already to go did you get my text of this earlier  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Not stalking, its real love.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 12:33 AM~9264752
> *Not stalking, its real love.
> *


Shit is that why you and joey fighting over this







:uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2007, 01:34 AM~9264758
> *Shit is that why you and joey fighting over this
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck No I didn't touch that hebitch, as soon as she said do you know my boy Calvin, I was out!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 12:36 AM~9264766
> *Fuck No I didn't touch that hebitch, as soon as she said do you know my boy Calvin, I was out!
> *


You touched the heshe's unit and she touched your unit then it was BIGNICK DOGG OUT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2007, 01:39 AM~9264772
> *You touched the heshe's unit and she touched your unit then it was BIGNICK DOGG OUT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 19 2007, 05:49 PM~9261359
> *DO YOU GUYS WANNA START BE FOR 6  WHEN THE SUN IS STILL UP A LITTLE ?
> AND IT"S SHOULD BE CLEAR THAT'S WHAT THE WEATHER MAN SAYING KILLA DO WE HAVE A SPOT TO EAT ? IF NOT
> WE CAN DO  THE THANG  AT MY CRIB AGAIN IT ALL GOOD DOGG
> *


i know the perfect solution to that,best buffet in the state homies... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Nov 20 2007, 01:34 AM~9264758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 12:42 AM~9264779
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2007, 01:32 AM~9264750
> *I got ready already to go did you get my text of this earlier  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 01:36 AM~9264766
> *Fuck No I didn't touch that hebitch, as soon as she said do you know my boy Calvin, I was out!
> *


FOOL YOUR IN LOVE WITH THE FEMALE HULKSTER :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU AND JOEY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Nov 20 2007, 10:37 PM~9271218
> *FOOL YOUR IN LOVE WITH THE FEMALE HULKSTER :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU AND JOEY
> *


Careful old man Gary reads this shit. :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 10:27 PM~9271504
> *Careful old man Gary reads this shit. :0
> *


He dont even know how to get on here someone (NOT ME) reports everything to him


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2007, 11:28 PM~9271514
> *He dont even know how to get on here someone (NOT ME) reports everything to him
> *


See you this weekend "NOT ME".


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 10:31 PM~9271536
> *See you this weekend "NOT ME".
> *


You still coming fri??? whiteny said HI :biggrin:


----------



## BIGCHEVY206 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2007, 11:28 PM~9271514
> *He dont even know how to get on here someone (NOT ME) reports everything to him
> *


if it aint a calculater, he aint fuckin with it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGCHEVY206_@Nov 20 2007, 10:36 PM~9271567
> *if it aint a calculater, he aint fuckin with it
> *


You forgot the hop switch


----------



## BIGCHEVY206 (Nov 25, 2002)

you know thats a given...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2007, 11:33 PM~9271551
> *You still coming fri??? whiteny said HI :biggrin:
> *


Yes, and she did?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGCHEVY206_@Nov 20 2007, 11:36 PM~9271567
> *if it aint a calculater, he aint fuckin with it
> *


He be calculating his social security checks, whats up brotha see you this weekend. :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 10:57 PM~9271714
> *Yes, and she did?
> *


Ya when she left my house this morning :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 21 2007, 12:00 AM~9271734
> *Ya when she left my house this morning  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Shut up fool, don't be disrespecting my girl, if I didn't respect her I would have let her suck my dick, and not pay for it.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 11:04 PM~9271756
> *Shut up fool, don't be disrespecting my girl, if I didn't respect her I would have let her suck my dick, and not pay for it.
> *


Thats why you left there BROKE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 21 2007, 12:06 AM~9271771
> *Thats why you left there BROKE :biggrin:
> *


I could have bought a chrome suspension damn.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 11:08 PM~9271782
> *I could have bought a chrome suspension damn.
> *


 :0 can she atleast go out and suck you some chrome off something???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 21 2007, 12:12 AM~9271811
> *:0 can she atleast go out and suck you some chrome off something???
> *


Thats too much talk about my girl already.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 11:14 PM~9271819
> *Thats too much talk about my girl already.
> *


Our chaffur gunna be mad at you for stealing his women LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 21 2007, 12:15 AM~9271824
> *Our chaffur gunna be mad at you for stealing his women LOL
> *


Mothafucka was saying, shes not a whore, shes not gonna do nothing but dance, lol, he was sick when I waved my fingers in his face.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Must be Schue's night off.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 11:18 PM~9271840
> *Mothafucka was saying, shes not a whore, shes not gonna do nothing but dance, lol, he was sick when I waved my fingers in his face.
> *


Is that way he was drooling and running to the bathroom all night???


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 21 2007, 12:20 AM~9271857
> *Must be Schue's night off.
> *


night off from what?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 21 2007, 01:07 AM~9272110
> *night off from what?
> *


Work, thats when you be on layitlows all night.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 21 2007, 01:13 AM~9272151
> *Work, thats when you be on layitlows all night.
> *


shit some of us do have to do that, not drive around and text people all day...you know my schedule..off at 11:00 up til 3am


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Coming your way in the '08. Trying to get a venue in Portland. Working on it real tuff.

Not trying to start a new thread on yours, just giving you something to look forward to. I am also looking for sponsors for the hop, airbrush artists, ladies that want to be models for the body art competition. hit me up homies. E-mail is: [email protected] or you can hit me up at home 77-423-2575. Anytime after 3:00 p.m.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thats what im talking bout gold rush tour up in portland :thumbsup: you guys will definitly get good support up here in the NW  


> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 21 2007, 01:50 PM~9275363
> *Coming your way in the '08.  Trying to get a venue in Portland.  Working on it real tuff.
> 
> Not trying to start a new thread on yours, just giving you something to look forward to.  I am also looking for sponsors for the hop, airbrush artists, ladies that want to be models for the body art competition.  hit me up homies.  E-mail is: [email protected]  or you can hit me up at home 77-423-2575. Anytime after 3:00 p.m.
> ...


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 21 2007, 01:53 PM~9275389
> * thats what im talking bout gold rush tour up in portland :thumbsup: you guys will definitly get good support up here
> *


It's all good homie. I will let you guys know the dates as soon as I can get the venue.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 21 2007, 01:55 PM~9275400
> *It's all good homie.  I will let you guys know the dates as soon as I can get the venue.
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 21 2007, 01:55 PM~9275400
> *It's all good homie.  I will let you guys know the dates as soon as I can get the venue.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

JUST TALKED TO TIM AND HE SAID THAT HE WANTED TO CHANGE THE HOPOFF SPOT FROM SAFECO PARKING LOT TO HD HOTSPURS IN KENT


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Nov 21 2007, 07:39 PM~9277851
> *JUST TALKED TO TIM AND HE SAID THAT HE WANTED TO CHANGE THE HOPOFF SPOT FROM SAFECO PARKING LOT TO HD HOTSPURS IN KENT
> *



wat??? :uh: :uh: :uh: you serious..they alway have dick ass kent police sitting in the parking lot

why change it since it always goin down near safco/qwest field


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 21 2007, 07:54 PM~9277965
> *wat??? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  you serious..they alway have dick ass kent police sitting in the parking lot
> 
> why change it since it always goin down near safco/qwest field
> *


and as far as i know the kent cops like to squash any kind of fun, i dunno for sure i dont go up there..

safeco sounds good,but i know a spot in lakewood that has alot of open space at night for hoppin and chillin :biggrin: 

right in between exit 125 and exit 127

at the discount world,BIG PARKING LOT :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

SAFCO COO IT'S JUST DOWN THE HILL FROM THE FOOD WILL BE, WHAT EVER COO THOE.  
KENT POE POE IS DICKS AND THEY WILL STOP ANY KIND OF PARTYING. :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 21 2007, 06:54 PM~9277965
> *wat??? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  you serious..they alway have dick ass kent police sitting in the parking lot
> 
> why change it since it always goin down near safco/qwest field
> *


X2


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

BIGG TONE YOU COMEING FOR FOOD


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 21 2007, 09:23 PM~9279275
> *BIGG TONE YOU COMEING FOR FOOD
> *


Im trying to lose weight but might stop by LOL :biggrin: no if you got panocha you offering im there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Nov 21 2007, 07:39 PM~9277851
> *JUST TALKED TO TIM AND HE SAID THAT HE WANTED TO CHANGE THE HOPOFF SPOT FROM SAFECO PARKING LOT TO HD HOTSPURS IN KENT
> *


Tell Tim he try to do to much...Safco is the spot always has and will be...you seen one time just drive on thur last time...keep the spot coo and trouble free...Kent sucks anyway and the only thinag at HD's are fat white girls


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 21 2007, 11:23 PM~9279974
> *Tell Tim he try to do to  much..."""""""only thinag at HD's are fat white girls""""""""
> *


Maybe thats TIMS thing :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2007, 01:27 AM~9279995
> *Maybe thats TIMS thing :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 22 2007, 12:55 AM~9280107
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAN THE SHIT GOING DOWN AT SAFCO







AND THAT"S WHAT"S UP FUCK KENT AND THERE FAT GIRLS IS NOT ON THE MENU. THAT'S ALL WE NEED A FAT GIRL! AND A FATASS PUNK ASS COP FUCKEN WITH US.
ALL RIDERS ARE WELCOME TO KICKIT AND HANGOUT AT MY CRIB BEFOR THE HOPP LETS EAT AND GET OUT THERE BEFOR THE SUN GONE, WE WILL BE OUT THE ALL NIGHT ANYWAY. ( :biggrin: FOOD DRANK AND DANK.  




BIGG KENDOGG OUT



PS. VIDEO WILL BE ON HAND, THANK"S FOR ALL THE SUPORT IT HELP GET OUR VIDEO OUT STATE. THANK YOU SEE YOU RIDERS OUT IN THE MIX AND HAPPY THANKGIVEING :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

its goin down FUCK THA COPS safeco was the shit them po's keep on rollin
we aint down to be fucked with by po-po, we goin where its all good.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

here we go again man...where is it gon be at homies? the official spot and time ..


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

is it still goin down at 6 or earlier?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

uffin: i think its at 6 at safeco


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 23 2007, 01:14 PM~9288479
> *uffin: i think its at 6 at safeco
> *



:biggrin:  cool. i thought i heard it was gonna go down a little earlier.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

i be there for sure with my camera....leave seattle at 330 from work and be back in seattle at 530


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im lookin to be up there as soon as i can,im off work at 4,so me n nephew are lookin to cruise up


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 22 2007, 01:23 AM~9279974
> *Tell Tim he try to do to  much...Safco is the spot always has and will be...you seen one time just drive on thur last time...keep the spot coo and trouble free...Kent sucks anyway and the only thinag at HD's are fat white girls
> *


x4


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

So is it 6 o'clock at home plate????


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 15 2007, 11:04 PM~9238389
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4TCKpK-ACY
> 
> lemme know if you like this one!!! about 6:30 in to it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats the song title on this vid bro


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE FIRST SONG--
OLD SKOOL TOO SHORT- GETTING WHILE THE GETTIN IS GOOD!!!!


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 24 2007, 03:33 PM~9294597
> *THE FIRST SONG--
> OLD SKOOL TOO SHORT- GETTING WHILE THE GETTIN IS GOOD!!!!
> *


too $hort whats the title?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 24 2007, 12:33 PM~9294597
> *THE FIRST SONG--
> OLD SKOOL TOO SHORT- GETTING WHILE THE GETTIN IS GOOD!!!!
> *



thats the title. :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 24 2007, 04:33 PM~9294888
> *thats the title. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 thx bro


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Nov 24 2007, 01:37 PM~9294903
> *:0 thx bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 24 2007, 01:11 PM~9294484
> *So is it 6 o'clock at home plate????
> *


????

sun out in downtown just got off work from down there


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo (Aug 30, 2004)

shit i gotta head down to safeco and bring a couple cars and have some fun


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-Dogg LoLo_@Nov 24 2007, 04:25 PM~9295496
> *shit i gotta head down to safeco and bring a couple cars and have some fun
> *



leave now you can make by 7 :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

SOME OF US ARE GOING TO MEET UP AT MY HOUSE JUST TALKED TO SOME OF THE HOPPERS AND IT"S STILL GOING DOWN LET FOOLS KOWN AS SOON AS I FIND OUT OR JUST GET TO THE HOUSE (206) 599-9677


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

radar said no rain in sight


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

OK THE LAST THING I HEARD IS HDS IN KENT 7:30 TIM SAYING THIS SHIT STILL BUT THAT"S THE LAST WORD I HEARD!


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 24 2007, 06:40 PM~9295586
> *radar said no rain in sight
> *


here its snow everywhere :angry:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anything go down?


----------



## Aftermathprez (May 11, 2006)

First was at home plate parking lot for 1 hour then was told to head down to kent when got there hoppers on trailors but everybody just standing around talking. Was hella cold hung out an hour. No sign of anybody makin any attempt to hop so cut out. To cold outside might of cracked off later but was starting to rain. :angry:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^so it was a no show


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

it cracked later in Kent- Great to see the peeps still coming out.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 25 2007, 10:52 AM~9299746
> *^^^so it was a no show
> *


it got goin....next time say 3 pm so they be starting around 6 pm


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any video or pics


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

YEAH THERE IS DOWNLOADIN ..


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

ITS WAS GOOD ALOT OF SHIT TALKING BUT IT WAS GOOD...BLUE LS TOOK THE WIN ... :biggrin: NO DISRESPECT TO NO ONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

shit was okay but people need to figure out tha spot before hand, seemed like alot of confusion


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

YEAH TRUE BUT WHEN HAVE WE DONE IT DURING THE WINTER LIKE THIS..


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

true


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

THE pics are downloading so r the vids :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

uploading pics


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ANY MORE PICS WASN'T ABLE 2 MAKE IT


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

uffin: a little cold and wet but it was cool


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY WE DROVE OUT THERE FROM PORTLAND AND BIG MIKE PUT SHANES CUTTY ON THE BUMPER....SINGLE PUMP IN THE RULES...IT WAS COOL AS FUCK OUT THERE EVERYONE GOT ALONG.....BIG UPS TO GOODFELLAS FOR HITTING HIS OWN SWITCH AND PUT IT ON THE BUMPER ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

im posting a vid... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

got more vids and pics coming. its taking forever for the video though.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

THE HOPP WAS COOL BUT THE WAY WE METUP WAS WEEK MAN SOME FOOLS WAS DOWNTOWN SOME IN KENT SOME WAITTING TO FIND OUT WERE TOGO WE HAD THE SPOT THEN TIM SAID THAT SHIT AND ALL THE SHIT WHEN DOWN HILL IT'S JUST A LITTLE PROB, BUT I THINK THAT SAFCO IS THE SPOT WE ALL KOWN WERE IT IS AND WE THERE ALL SUMMER ANYWAY.
MY ASS IS STILL COLD! 
BIGG PROPS TO TIME JUNDA AND CASPER AND GOODFELLAS GOOD JOB SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT BUT THANK"S FOR COMEING.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Looked like a good time. Sucks it was Thanksgiving weekend. Hopefully next time I'll be there.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

here it is it took a while but ..proof owner on the switch.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 25 2007, 11:41 AM~9300370
> *THE HOPP WAS COOL BUT THE WAY WE METUP WAS WEEK MAN SOME FOOLS WAS DOWNTOWN SOME IN KENT SOME WAITTING TO FIND OUT WERE TOGO WE HAD THE SPOT THEN TIM SAID THAT SHIT AND ALL THE SHIT WHEN DOWN HILL IT'S JUST A LITTLE PROB, BUT I THINK THAT SAFCO IS THE SPOT WE ALL KOWN WERE IT IS AND WE THERE ALL SUMMER ANYWAY.
> MY ASS IS STILL COLD!
> BIGG PROPS TO TIME JUNDA AND CASPER AND GOODFELLAS GOOD JOB SORRY ABOUT THE WAIT BUT THANK"S FOR COMEING.
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

team jenda flying cuty :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 25 2007, 12:12 PM~9300545
> *
> here it is it took a while but ..proof owner on the switch.. :biggrin:
> *



damn homie i have almost that same exact video loading right now haha. :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

in my opinion the moment of night when the cop was clownin on team jendas motor.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah that shit was funny ...he said u put alot of money to make it hop but u dont put shit on the motor to run.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 25 2007, 12:32 PM~9300670
> *in my opinion the moment of night when the cop was clownin on team jendas motor.... :biggrin:
> *


And when the cop rolled by after chris beat casper and said *"THATS TIGHT"*


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 25 2007, 02:34 PM~9300684
> *And when the cop rolled by after chris beat casper and said "THATS TIGHT"
> *


tru e that shit was funny an tony posing with a girl...lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 25 2007, 12:40 PM~9300720
> *tru e that shit was funny an tony posing with a girl...lol :biggrin:
> *


Do you have a sister???? an older cousin?????is your mom single??????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 25 2007, 02:43 PM~9300738
> *Do you have a sister???? an older cousin?????is your mom single??????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that shit was funny.. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
an she said no ..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 25 2007, 12:44 PM~9300749
> *that shit was funny.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> an she said no ..
> *


She was saying take me on the inside :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 25 2007, 02:46 PM~9300765
> *She was saying take me on the inside :biggrin:
> *


fuck yeah she was ... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 25 2007, 12:47 PM~9300770
> *fuck yeah she was  ... :biggrin:
> *


Post the pic of us  :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 25 2007, 12:34 PM~9300682
> *yeah that shit was funny ...he said u put alot of money to make it hop but u dont put shit on the motor to run.. :biggrin:
> *


then someone was talkin shit to the cop sayin...
"that car aint yours, that shit is owned by the tax payers".... hahaha


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin: i dont hane one of uss..gaylord... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 25 2007, 12:50 PM~9300803
> *:biggrin: i dont hane one of uss..gaylord... :biggrin:
> *


I meant me and her FOOL :angry:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nice pics.. that shit was fun- even driven from portland again- them cops had a good show. ups to jendas and of course chris.. earn them stripes dog on his own switch!!! much luv


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah we had a good time. It was cold but thats how real riders do it. Its always nice to go out of town and get the WIN. Thanks to my boy Big Mike for helping me get the car working and hitting the switch. The car is doing good but it ain't stopping there. I'm always down to ride in the Black Magic Cutty. I'm already hearing of a rematch so Well see what happens me and the crew stay ready. -Big Shayne


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 25 2007, 01:32 PM~9300670
> *in my opinion the moment of night when the cop was clownin on team jendas motor.... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that cop was a hater but oh well i'm only 19 and my car is one of the best hoppers in the northwest. I myself made the car the way it is. The car runs good once it warms up and aint flooding from hopping over 50".


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Diamond mike said he is ready and is looking for a hop anything doing 65+ he is ready this is mostly going to them washington cats that say oregon aint got nothing. Its a lowrider legal so no radicals.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 25 2007, 04:48 PM~9301466
> *Yeah we had a good time. It was cold but thats how real riders do it.  Its always nice to go out of town and get the WIN. Thanks to my boy Big Mike for helping me get the car working and hitting the switch.  The car is doing good but it ain't stopping there. I'm always down to ride in the Black Magic Cutty. I'm already hearing of a rematch so Well see what happens me and the crew stay ready. -Big Shayne
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 25 2007, 05:03 PM~9301572
> *Yeah that cop was a hater but oh well i'm only 19 and my car is one of the best hoppers in the northwest. I myself made the car the way it is.  The car runs good once it warms up and aint flooding from hopping over 50".*



single pump in the rules....we will have to see whats happens next weekend..single pump in the rules vs. single pump radical....hey tim let us know what time you commin down homie.... and whoever else is comming


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice hop pics.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aftermathprez_@Nov 25 2007, 01:40 AM~9298601
> *First was at home plate parking lot for 1 hour then was told to head down to kent when got there hoppers on trailors but everybody just standing around talking. Was hella cold hung out an hour. No sign of anybody makin any attempt to hop so cut out. To cold outside might of cracked off later but was starting to rain. :angry:
> *


it was cool meetin ya homie,best of luck on the building of that 65 its clean as fuck homie :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

me n nephew made it to seattle but after that it was just head home attitude,he didnt wanna get lost in kent..



YO RIDER NICE TO SEE YOU UP THERE!!
NEXT TIME ILL HAVE TO GET THEM DVDS FROM YA BEFORE WE SPLIT


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

If Tim really wants a rematch tell him it has to be the following weekend cause some of my people are going out of town .


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 25 2007, 09:27 PM~9303989
> *me n nephew made it to seattle but after that it was just head home attitude,he didnt wanna get lost in kent..
> YO RIDER NICE TO SEE YOU UP THERE!!
> NEXT TIME ILL HAVE TO GET THEM DVDS FROM YA BEFORE WE SPLIT
> *



u were there u could've followed me down to hd in no far off i-5


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 25 2007, 03:48 PM~9301466
> *Yeah we had a good time. It was cold but thats how real riders do it.  Its always nice to go out of town and get the WIN. Thanks to my boy Big Mike for helping me get the car working and hitting the switch.  The car is doing good but it ain't stopping there. I'm always down to ride in the Black Magic Cutty. I'm already hearing of a rematch so Well see what happens me and the crew stay ready. -Big Shayne
> *


we will have a single pump out there too taking all hops
saturday its going down in p town i just got home from kent, TIM is down to hop too. IM bringing my single so hope you and the crew are ready.NO EXCUSES.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 25 2007, 09:56 PM~9304278
> *If Tim really wants a rematch tell him it has to be the following weekend cause some of my people are going out of town .
> *


HE WILL BE HERE FRIDAY NIGHT WITH HIS MC.
THE HOP ON SATURDAY.
BRING ALL THE SINGLE PUMPS YOUR CREW HAS, LETS DO THIS


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 25 2007, 07:07 PM~9302718
> *single pump in the rules....we will have to see whats happens next weekend..single pump in the rules vs. single pump radical....hey tim let us know what time you commin down homie.... and whoever else is comming
> *


BEEN UP THERE ALL DAY, TIMM WILL BE HERE DONT WORRY,IM BRINGING OUT A SINGLE PUMP TOO.IF PEOPLE WANNA HIDE THERE WILL BE HOUSE/GARAGE CALLS!OFCOURSE ALL FOR THE FUN OF IT.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I just got home from being gone all day and my house still smells like nick garcia farts this stinky mother fucker fart boxed my house i had complaint letter from all my neighbors about how my house stunk all day WTF :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 26 2007, 12:01 AM~9304868
> *I just got home from being gone all day and my house still smells like nick garcia farts this stinky mother fucker fart boxed my house i had complaint letter from all my neighbors about how my house stunk all day WTF :uh:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 25 2007, 08:56 PM~9304278
> *If Tim really wants a rematch tell him it has to be the following weekend cause some of my MY SWITCH MAN going out of town .
> *


WHERE YOU FOOL GO LAST NIGHT SOME ONE OWE ME SOME MONEY FOR THE ROOM I RESERVED


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 26 2007, 12:12 AM~9304918
> *WHERE YOU FOOL GO LAST NIGHT SOME ONE OWE ME SOME MONEY FOR THE ROOM I RESERVED
> *



hey big tone shayne can hit his own switch homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 25 2007, 10:17 PM~9304959
> *:biggrin:
> hey big tone shayne can hit his own switch homie :biggrin:
> *


YA I KNOW HE CAN BUT HE DIDNT ME AND SHANE TALKED ABOUT IT LAST NGIHT I WAS FUCKING WITH HIM AND A LITTLE SIDE NOTE IF YOU GOTTO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT ME WHEN IM ON THE PHONE SAY IT TO ME


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

damn killa how many cars you got ? :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 26 2007, 12:19 AM~9304974
> *YA I KNOW HE CAN BUT HE DIDNT ME AND SHANE TALKED ABOUT IT LAST NGIHT I WAS FUCKING WITH HIM AND A LITTLE SIDE NOTE IF YOU GOTTO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT ME WHEN IM ON THE PHONE SAY IT TO ME
> *


damn tone what you talkin about ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 25 2007, 09:58 PM~9304297
> *u were there u could've followed me down to hd in no far off i-5
> *


i wasnt the one driving homie   

otherwise i woulda been right in the line with the rest of the group and on my way to kent,but nephew was driving..


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 25 2007, 11:01 PM~9304868
> *I just got home from being gone all day and my house still smells like nick garcia farts this stinky mother fucker fart boxed my house i had complaint letter from all my neighbors about how my house stunk all day WTF :uh:
> *


Did the dumbass tellya he got lost on the way home...lol :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 25 2007, 11:25 PM~9305566
> *i wasnt the one driving homie
> 
> otherwise i woulda been right in the line with the rest of the group and on my way to kent,but nephew was driving..
> *


hit me up next time homie. :biggrin: you could have came up and chilled at the house for a little bit before.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 25 2007, 11:25 PM~9305566
> *i wasnt the one driving homie
> 
> otherwise i woulda been right in the line with the rest of the group and on my way to kent,but nephew was driving..
> *


You all where right there on the side of the road with us when dudes engine fucked up and we was at the exit you telling me you missed the big ass caravan getting off right there ????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 25 2007, 08:56 PM~9304278
> *If Tim really wants a rematch tell him it has to be the following weekend cause some of my people are going out of town .
> *


come on shane you got like 3 switchmen, All are gunna be gone?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 25 2007, 11:23 PM~9305003
> *damn killa how many cars you got ? :biggrin:
> *


ENOUGH TO DO SOME DIRT WITH, THEYRE ROLLIN LIKE AN ASSEMBLEY
LINE AT THE SHOP.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 25 2007, 11:01 PM~9304868
> *I just got home from being gone all day and my house still smells like nick garcia farts this stinky mother fucker fart boxed my house i had complaint letter from all my neighbors about how my house stunk all day WTF :uh:
> *


WOW!!! TRY SOME FABREEZE??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 10:34 AM~9307747
> *WOW!!! TRY SOME FABREEZE??
> *


Im gunna need to try something i dont have any nose hairs anymore


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 26 2007, 03:32 AM~9306224
> *You all where right there on the side of the road with us when dudes engine fucked up and we was at the exit you telling me you missed the big ass caravan getting off right there ????
> *


nephew said screw it lets just go home and i said just watch they will be on the next exit i was right and he said he didnt wanna get lost so he just wanted to go home.. :angry:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 11:36 AM~9308153
> *nephew said screw it lets just go home and i said just watch they will be on the next exit i was right and he said he didnt wanna get lost so he just wanted to go home.. :angry:
> *


tell him to stay home and ride his skate board next time :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Nov 26 2007, 12:42 PM~9308196
> *tell him to stay home and ride his skate board next time  :cheesy:
> *


wait you werent there..... :biggrin: :0 


and he dont ride skateboards hes buildin a chevy currently,his just goes really fast though.. :biggrin: 

and since im not able to legally drive at the time me n him was rollin up there


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHRONICLES GOT MOST OF IT ON TAPE.....
LEGAL WHATS THAT? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

whats up chronicles, its not shayne, its diamond, im just getting home from work and BIG SHAYNE forgot to log off last night!!!! 
i usually just check this shit out annonomously,oh well,BUSTED!!!

anyway,peace out rider. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 11:34 AM~9307747
> *WOW!!! TRY SOME FABREEZE??
> *


Hes just pissed cause I fucked all his bitches he been falling in love with at the strip club. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 02:11 PM~9308818
> *CHRONICLES GOT MOST OF IT ON TAPE.....
> LEGAL WHATS THAT? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good,too bad ya forgot to drop a line when ya was in my neck of the woods to drop a couple dvds off...oh well i still got the cash in hand :biggrin: 


and i would like to get my liscence back soon,so i aint bout to chance it and get the hold on it made a whole lot longer..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 26 2007, 12:44 AM~9305725
> *Did the dumbass tellya he got lost on the way home...lol :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 01:37 PM~9309060
> *:uh:
> *


pendejo :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 26 2007, 02:39 PM~9309076
> *pendejo  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i take it nick got lost on the way home?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Nov 26 2007, 01:36 PM~9308623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 02:47 PM~9309145
> *You cant even ride roller coasters legally, what you worried bout driving legally.
> :uh:
> *


hahahaha nick you aint much taller than me homie....


lol i just look younger is all.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 02:56 PM~9309203
> *hahahaha nick you aint much taller than me homie....
> lol i just look younger is all.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 02:56 PM~9309203
> *hahahaha nick you aint much taller than me homie....
> lol i just look younger is all.. :biggrin:
> *


and girlie.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 03:03 PM~9309264
> *and girlie.
> *


lol thats not nice,i cant help my genetics are fucked up from birth


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Lamar was a Angry Giraffe out there, Casper had him heated.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 03:09 PM~9309337
> *lol thats not nice,i cant help my genetics are fucked up from birth
> *


Mine too, I'm fat.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 02:12 PM~9309372
> *Lamar was a Angry Giraffe out there, Casper had him heated.
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: you should have seen after everybody left. tim pissed him off so bad he got in his truck and left.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 03:12 PM~9309372
> *Lamar was a Angry Giraffe out there, Casper had him heated.
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that shits funny.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 26 2007, 03:15 PM~9309413
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  you should have seen after everybody left. tim pissed him off so bad he got in his truck and left.
> *


Nothing but comedy when he around, all in fun he even shook Chris's hand. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 03:22 PM~9309470
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: that shits funny.
> *


He told Lamar, its not the car its the switchman.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Imagine him and Kilo going at it.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ITS GOING DOWN ON SATURDAY IN PORTLAND
TIM IS COMING UP CASPER IS SUPPOSED TO.
LETS SEE WHAT WE CAN DO!!!!
EVERYONE COME DOWN!!!! IF SOMEONE NEEDS INFO CALL 503 327 4193.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 03:24 PM~9309493
> *He told Lamar, its not the car its the switchman.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Imagine him and Kilo going at it.
> ...


REAL SHIT! TIMS COMING DOWN FRI. WE GONNA GET HIM WORKING AGAIN WHERE IT SHOULD BE.
COME DOWN MAN, ITS GOING DOWN,IMMA BRING THA 64 AND A MYSTERY SINGLE PUMP!! OH YEAH THE SINGLE IS MINE TOO.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 03:27 PM~9309522
> *REAL SHIT! TIMS COMING DOWN FRI. WE GONNA GET HIM WORKING AGAIN WHERE IT SHOULD BE.
> COME DOWN MAN, ITS GOING DOWN,IMMA BRING THA 64 AND A MYSTERY SINGLE PUMP!! OH YEAH THE SINGLE IS MINE TOO.
> *


I'll most likely be here, my homeboy owns a strip mall in Portland if you need a secure spot.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 01:30 PM~9308978
> *whats up chronicles, its not shayne, its diamond, im just getting home from work and BIG SHAYNE forgot to log off last night!!!!
> i usually just check this shit out annonomously,oh well,BUSTED!!!
> 
> ...


MUCH LUV BIG HOMIE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 03:30 PM~9309565
> *I'll most likely be here, my homeboy owns a strip mall in Portland if you need a secure spot.
> *


WE HAVE A SPOT FAM, HOLLA AT ME ,ITS GOING DOWN OUT HERE.
COME SOCIALIZE, HOP ,CHILL, WHATEVER.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^weres it gonna be at,what time


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 03:27 PM~9309522
> *REAL SHIT! TIMS COMING DOWN FRI. WE GONNA GET HIM WORKING AGAIN WHERE IT SHOULD BE.
> COME DOWN MAN, ITS GOING DOWN,IMMA BRING THA 64 AND A MYSTERY SINGLE PUMP!! OH YEAH THE SINGLE IS MINE TOO.
> *


i know what the single pump is but i aint gonna let the cat out the bag,ill just say this HOLY SHIT LOOKOUT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds like the party movin south :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 25 2007, 03:47 PM~9301803
> *Diamond mike said he is ready and is looking for a hop anything doing 65+ he is ready this is mostly going to them washington cats that say oregon aint got nothing. Its a lowrider legal so no radicals.
> *



what is considered a radical? if your going to hop a single then hop it with a single...from the looks of it you are not hopping at the lowrider show or blvd show you are hopping in the streets. to me thats a street hop not a show hop...just my 2 cents


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 26 2007, 04:28 PM~9310029
> *what is considered a radical?  if your going to hop a single then hop it with a single...from the looks of it you are not hopping at the lowrider show or blvd show you are hopping in the streets. to me thats a street hop not a show hop...just my 2 cents
> *


good point..

but i think they meanin a hop between regulation built hoppers


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

then i volunteer to check the cars for weight. and make sure they are legit cars :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 02:12 PM~9309372
> *Lamar was a Angry Giraffe out there, Casper had him heated.
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 26 2007, 04:28 PM~9310029
> *what is considered a radical?  if your going to hop a single then hop it with a single...from the looks of it you are not hopping at the lowrider show or blvd show you are hopping in the streets. to me thats a street hop not a show hop...just my 2 cents
> *


THATS RIGHT LIL HOMIE LET EM KNOW, THE STREETS AINT HEARING THAT RULES SHIT!!!!!! IF THEY PULL UP ITS NO QUESTIONS


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 03:03 PM~9309884
> *i know what the single pump is but i aint gonna let the cat out the bag,ill just say this HOLY SHIT LOOKOUT!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no real sooooooooooooooooon you will shit your self little boy :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 26 2007, 04:33 PM~9310078
> *then i volunteer to check the cars for weight. and make sure they are legit cars :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW THAT AINT HAPPENIN YOU GUYS NEED TO BRING A FEW RIDES OUT THIS SATURDAY THE PLACE WILL BE POSTED BEFORE TIME, LATE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Nov 26 2007, 04:42 PM~9310151
> *no real sooooooooooooooooon you will shit your self little boy :0
> *


ME AND TIM ARE LOOKING FOR ALL SINGLE PUMPS ON SATURDAY SHIT IM BRINGIN THA 64 TOO IF THERE IS ANY TAKERS.
IM LOOKING FOR YOU IN THAT SINGLE, AND ITS ALL LOVE DONT GET TO TRIPPIN.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 03:44 PM~9310174
> *ME AND TIM ARE LOOKING FOR ALL SINGLE PUMPS ON SATURDAY SHIT IM BRINGIN THA 64 TOO IF THERE IS ANY TAKERS.
> IM LOOKING FOR YOU IN THAT SINGLE, AND ITS ALL LOVE DONT GET TO TRIPPIN.
> *


real soon :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Sounds right, you cant call someone out but then complain about how they built there car.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Nov 26 2007, 04:45 PM~9310181
> *real soon :biggrin:
> *


NO SATURDAY WITH THE SINGLE GATE, MY 64 IS JUST A SHOT IN THE DARK FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 04:48 PM~9310207
> *Sounds right, you cant call someone out but then complain about how they built there car.
> *


BINGO, ITS ALMOST 08 CATS ARE TRYING TO SKYSCRAPE AYTHANG MAIN.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Nov 26 2007, 04:42 PM~9310151
> *no real sooooooooooooooooon you will shit your self little boy :0
> *


shows what you know...... :biggrin: 

READ CLOSER DUMBASS I ALREADY KNOW WHAT IT IS I JUST AINT SAYIN,

ESPECIALLY SINCE THE HOMIE KILLA KNOWS I LIKE THE ART OF SUPRISE.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Nov 26 2007, 04:45 PM~9310181
> *real soon :biggrin:
> *


lol why i gotta feelin your real soon is long enough for me to take my olds to killa to get ALOT of work done and have it finished before we see this mystery car of yours? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 03:48 PM~9310207
> *Sounds right, you cant call someone out but then complain about how they built there car.
> *



by what if seen people say anything goes on lay it low.... but at the time of the hop they bitch about how high the car locks up and if there is chains or shocks....thats B.S dont say something and dont stand by it be a man of your word....they are saying its for fun and games if you loose you loose but if you win you dont go throw it in your opponents face.....like it says "jus for fun" just shake hands and say good hop and thats that.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 26 2007, 04:54 PM~9310262
> *by what if seen people say anything goes on lay it low.... but at the time of the hop they bitch about how high the car locks up and if there is chains or shocks....thats B.S dont say something and dont stand by it be a man of your word....they are saying its for fun and games if you loose you loose but if you win you dont go throw it in your opponents face.....like it says "jus for fun" just shake hands and say good hop and thats that.
> *


There has been great sportsmanship these last few weekends, and I don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 26 2007, 04:54 PM~9310262
> *by what if seen people say anything goes on lay it low.... but at the time of the hop they bitch about how high the car locks up and if there is chains or shocks....thats B.S dont say something and dont stand by it be a man of your word....they are saying its for fun and games if you loose you loose but if you win you dont go throw it in your opponents face.....like it says "jus for fun" just shake hands and say good hop and thats that.
> *


GOOD SHIT THERE. WERE IN THE STREETS THERE ARE NO RULES, IF YOUR WORRIED ABOUT RULES THIS RULES THAT STICK TO THE SHOWS, OR DO ANOTHER STREET CAR.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 04:57 PM~9310284
> *There has been great sportsmanship these last few weekends, and I don't see that changing anytime soon.
> *


NOPE. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 04:59 PM~9310304
> *NOPE. :biggrin:
> *


Only person I seen mad all weekend was that chubby stripper I told to belly dance, then I bit her in her back fat. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Tru Ridaz, legacylac, THE SHIT, HighProCam, Salsera, RIDERCHRONICLES, puro loco 94, six trey impala

:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

I SEE ALL YOU GUYS ON HERE I WANT TO SEE YOU OUT THERE DOIN IT ON SATURDAY!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 03:51 PM~9310235
> *shows what you know...... :biggrin:
> 
> READ CLOSER DUMBASS I ALREADY KNOW WHAT IT IS I JUST AINT SAYIN,
> ...


what pees old blue regal..think again


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PEOPLE NEED TO SHOW IN P.O...

HEY SHIT-

WHATS MIGUEL BUILDING?
DBLE OE SINGLE?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 04:08 PM~9310367
> *PEOPLE NEED TO SHOW IN P.O...
> 
> HEY SHIT-
> ...


 both :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HIS IMPALA??


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Nov 26 2007, 05:06 PM~9310352
> *what pees old blue regal..think again
> *


AND YOU GONNA HATE LIKE THAT THAT SHIT ONLY DID 50 WITH 2 GATES TO THE NOSE AND 14 BATTS. ITA A SINGLE 10 BATTS TOWERING OVER 50.
COME GET YOU SOME!!!!FUCK IT I GOT IT FOR NEXT TO NOTHING,DID A LITTLE PAINT WORK, AND RE DID THE TRUNK REAR LOCK UP AND ITS SWANGIN, I BET YOU CANT HANG :biggrin: MAYBE A FRIENDLY WAGER? :biggrin: NOT TO MENTION ITS HI-LOW EQUIPPED NOW AND BIGTIME WORKED.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FLIPPED AND EQUIPT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 04:57 PM~9310284
> *There has been great sportsmanship these last few weekends, and I don't see that changing anytime soon.
> *


x2


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 05:08 PM~9310367
> *PEOPLE NEED TO SHOW IN P.O...
> 
> HEY SHIT-
> ...


DONT MATTER BRING EM, ALL. 
BIGTIME IN 08 BABY, THATS IT.YEAH MULTIPLES


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 04:12 PM~9310399
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 05:10 PM~9310388
> *HIS IMPALA??
> *


WE GOT MULTIPLE IMPALAS ON ICE FOR THESE GUYS :0 JUST WAIT FOR 08


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:13 PM~9310412
> *WE GOT MULTIPLE IMPALAS ON ICE FOR THESE GUYS :0 JUST WAIT FOR 08
> *


KILLA WHAT UP CUZZZZZZ


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:10 PM~9310390
> *AND YOU GONNA HATE LIKE THAT THAT SHIT ONLY DID 50 WITH 2 GATES TO THE NOSE AND 14 BATTS. ITA A SINGLE 10 BATTS TOWERING OVER 50.
> COME GET YOU SOME!!!!FUCK IT I GOT IT FOR NEXT TO NOTHING,DID A LITTLE PAINT WORK, AND RE DID THE TRUNK REAR LOCK UP AND ITS SWANGIN, I BET YOU CANT HANG :biggrin: MAYBE A FRIENDLY WAGER? :biggrin: NOT TO MENTION ITS HI-LOW EQUIPPED NOW AND BIGTIME WORKED.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:15 PM~9310423
> *KILLA WHAT UP CUZZZZZZ
> *


whassup cowboy.....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

I SEE YOU COWBOY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:15 PM~9310423
> *KILLA WHAT UP CUZZZZZZ
> *


SHIT CHILLIN FAM, GONNA DO EM UP WITH THAT SINGLE GATE WE GOT AT THE SHOP, ON THA SET CUZZ :biggrin:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:19 PM~9310461
> *SHIT CHILLIN FAM, GONNA DO EM UP WITH THAT SINGLE GATE WE GOT AT THE SHOP,  ON THA SET CUZZ :biggrin:
> *


REAL SHIT IN A BIG TIME TYPE OF WAY


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Nov 26 2007, 05:06 PM~9310352
> *what pees old blue regal..think again
> *


YEAH I TOLD YOU THAT. YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IT DUZZ :0 BE THERE ON SATURDAY WITH A SINGLE GATE, BRING A CAR NO JUST COMING BY TO SPY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 05:12 PM~9310397
> *FLIPPED AND EQUIPT
> *


RIDER WHAT IT DO ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ON THE SET!!! CHILLIN DOG ITS COLD.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:21 PM~9310483
> *RIDER WHAT IT DO ?
> *


HE'S ON THA RUN, HE LEFT US HANGING!!!!!


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:21 PM~9310479
> *YEAH I TOLD YOU THAT. YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IT DUZZ :0 BE THERE ON SATURDAY WITH A SINGLE GATE, BRING A CAR NO JUST COMING BY TO SPY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHO DAT ASKIN BOUT A BLU G RIDE IN DA 70S TO 80S


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:22 PM~9310493
> *HE'S ON THA RUN, HE LEFT US HANGING!!!!!
> *


NO SHIT THAT IS COLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:20 PM~9310474
> *REAL SHIT IN A BIG TIME TYPE OF WAY
> *


YEAH WE BACK TO BUSINESS, ITS BEEN A COUPLE YEAR SINCE WE WAS REALLY OUT THER BUT WE BACK LIKE NEVER BEFORE.EVERY CLASS,EVERY TYPE OF CAR,
.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:20 PM~9310474
> *REAL SHIT IN A BIG TIME TYPE OF WAY
> *




SUP COWBOY? YOU READY FOR THAT BANDANA?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAHA!! LETS JUST GET IT CRACKIN ON SATURDAY BRO!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:23 PM~9310500
> *WHO DAT ASKIN BOUT A BLU G RIDE IN DA 70S TO 80S
> *


 :0 

damn cowboy are you bringin out a ride too? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: dAt yG tYr0nE, juiced67impala, CHROME-N-PAINT, cowboy, THE SHIT, 96BIG_BODY, six trey impala, vengence, RIDERCHRONICLES, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, BIGKILLA503, legacylac, FLYING CUTTY
:0


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:24 PM~9310503
> *NO SHIT THAT IS COLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> *


BRO WE WRECKIN SHIT ON THE BUMPER ON SAT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:23 PM~9310500
> *WHO DAT ASKIN BOUT A BLU G RIDE IN DA 70S TO 80S
> *


JUST A INNOCENT BYSTANDER :biggrin: :uh: :biggri


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:24 PM~9310516
> *:0
> 
> damn cowboy are you bringin out a ride too? :biggrin:
> *


YES WATCH FOR THE CANDY BLUE 62 SINGLE PUMP GETTING BIG TIME NUMBERS :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 04:25 PM~9310521
> *BRO WE WRECKIN SHIT ON THE BUMPER ON SAT.
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:25 PM~9310521
> *BRO WE WRECKIN SHIT ON THE BUMPER ON SAT.
> *


OH YEAH AND BBQING :biggrin: AND SMOKING, AND HAVING ALOT OF FUN


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:24 PM~9310516
> *:0
> 
> damn cowboy are you bringin out a ride too? :biggrin:
> *


ALL I GOTTA DO IS THROW A FEW BATTERIES AND MY RIMS ON AND ON THA SET CUZZ IM ON THE BUMPER WITH 1 GATE TO THE NOSE AND NO PISTON PUMP AND NO SINGLE IN TOWN WILL FUCC WITH IT AND ITS BEEN SITTIN 4 4 YEARS


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

KENNDOGG LOAD UP THE BOYS AND COME DOWN, TIM IS GONNA BE HERE ON FRIDAY.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:28 PM~9310548
> *ALL I GOTTA DO IS THROW A FEW BATTERIES AND MY RIMS ON AND ON THA SET CUZZ IM ON THE BUMPER WITH 1 GATE TO THE NOSE AND NO PISTON PUMP AND NO SINGLE IN TOWN WILL FUCC WITH IT AND ITS BEEN SITTIN 4  4 YEARS
> *




:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:28 PM~9310548
> *ALL I GOTTA DO IS THROW A FEW BATTERIES AND MY RIMS ON AND ON THA SET CUZZ IM ON THE BUMPER WITH 1 GATE TO THE NOSE AND NO PISTON PUMP AND NO SINGLE IN TOWN WILL FUCC WITH IT AND ITS BEEN SITTIN 4  4 YEARS
> *


HE AINT LYING :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP KEN DOGG?? U NEEDS TO COME


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:26 PM~9310532
> *YES WATCH FOR THE CANDY BLUE 62 SINGLE PUMP GETTING BIG TIME NUMBERS :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 26 2007, 05:24 PM~9310512
> *SUP COWBOY? YOU READY FOR THAT BANDANA?
> *


WHATS THAT BIG TEJAS LIFE LIKE HOMIE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:28 PM~9310548
> *ALL I GOTTA DO IS THROW A FEW BATTERIES AND MY RIMS ON AND ON THA SET CUZZ IM ON THE BUMPER WITH 1 GATE TO THE NOSE AND NO PISTON PUMP AND NO SINGLE IN TOWN WILL FUCC WITH IT AND ITS BEEN SITTIN 4  4 YEARS
> *


badass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:28 PM~9310548
> *ALL I GOTTA DO IS THROW A FEW BATTERIES AND MY RIMS ON AND ON THA SET CUZZ IM ON THE BUMPER WITH 1 GATE TO THE NOSE AND NO PISTON PUMP AND NO SINGLE IN TOWN WILL FUCC WITH IT AND ITS BEEN SITTIN 4  4 YEARS
> *


ONLY THING IS I WONT CUZZ I DONT NEED TO UNTIL ITS RIGHT CUZZ WE STILL REPPIN DA "I" WITH BIG TIME HYDRAULICS PUSHIN SHIT AND SERVE'N OUT BOLOS LIKE REAL D-BOYZ


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:31 PM~9310574
> *WHATS THAT BIG TEJAS LIFE LIKE HOMIE
> *




FUCKIN WEATHER TRIPPIN , FUCKIN UP SOME PROJECTS THAT NEED TO BE FINISHED. LIKE MY NW BROTHERS JUS GETTIN READY TO TEAR SOME MORE SHIT UP FOR '08


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SWITCH MAN FOR HIRE!!! FOR THE ONES WHO DONT HIT THERE OWN


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:32 PM~9310583
> *ONLY THING IS I WONT CUZZ I DONT NEED TO UNTIL ITS RIGHT CUZZ WE STILL REPPIN DA "I" WITH BIG TIME HYDRAULICS PUSHIN SHIT AND SERVE'N OUT BOLOS LIKE REAL D-BOYZ
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:32 PM~9310583
> *ONLY THING IS I WONT CUZZ I DONT NEED TO UNTIL ITS RIGHT CUZZ WE STILL REPPIN DA "I" WITH BIG TIME HYDRAULICS PUSHIN SHIT AND SERVE'N OUT BOLOS LIKE REAL D-BOYZ
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 05:33 PM~9310594
> *SWITCH MAN FOR HIRE!!! FOR THE ONES WHO DONT HIT THERE OWN
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:31 PM~9310575
> *badass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN U SETTIN YOURSELF UP 4 FAILURE :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:32 PM~9310583
> *ONLY THING IS I WONT CUZZ I DONT NEED TO UNTIL ITS RIGHT CUZZ WE STILL REPPIN DA "I" WITH BIG TIME HYDRAULICS PUSHIN SHIT AND SERVE'N OUT BOLOS LIKE REAL D-BOYZ
> *


lemme know when ya ready,i hear that car askin for a photoshoot :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 26 2007, 05:33 PM~9310593
> *FUCKIN WEATHER TRIPPIN , FUCKIN UP SOME PROJECTS THAT NEED TO BE FINISHED. LIKE MY NW BROTHERS JUS GETTIN READY TO TEAR SOME MORE SHIT UP FOR '08
> *


THEY CANT HATE IN OW EIGHT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:35 PM~9310613
> *DAMN U SETTIN YOURSELF UP 4 FAILURE :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 why you say that? :dunno:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:35 PM~9310615
> *lemme know when ya ready,i hear that car askin for a photoshoot  :biggrin:
> *


K


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:29 PM~9310552
> *KENNDOGG LOAD UP THE BOYS AND COME DOWN, TIM IS GONNA BE HERE ON FRIDAY.
> *


  BE THERE FOR SHO! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:35 PM~9310617
> *THEY CANT HATE IN OW EIGHT
> *




*THESE ****** GONNA REALLY HATE IN O EIGHT!*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:36 PM~9310629
> *K
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:36 PM~9310623
> * why you say that? :dunno:
> *


I JUST LIKE TO KNOW WEATHER YOUR AGAINST DA BIG TIME OR WITH US CUZZ ITS NO INBETWEEN AND OH YEAH WE DO HAVE TEAM BIG TIME AND WE DO ACCEPT APPT.S


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:35 PM~9310617
> *THEY CANT HATE IN OW EIGHT
> *


Nice one, NO HATE IN '08. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:39 PM~9310659
> *I JUST LIKE TO KNOW WEATHER YOUR AGAINST DA BIG TIME OR WITH US CUZZ ITS NO INBETWEEN AND OH YEAH WE DO HAVE TEAM BIG TIME AND WE DO ACCEPT APPT.S*




WHERE CAN I GET 1?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 26 2007, 05:37 PM~9310630
> *  BE THERE FOR SHO! :biggrin:
> *


OK HOMIE ILL BE SEEING YOU :biggrin:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 26 2007, 05:40 PM~9310668
> *WHERE CAN I GET 1?
> *


OH SHIT YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THAT JUST TO HAVE YOU SHINE YOUR LITE IN DA BIG TIME DIRECTION IS A BLESSING


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 26 2007, 05:37 PM~9310632
> *THESE ****** GONNA REALLY HATE IN O EIGHT!
> *


YEAH I KNOW :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:39 PM~9310659
> *I JUST LIKE TO KNOW WEATHER YOUR AGAINST DA BIG TIME OR WITH US CUZZ ITS NO INBETWEEN AND OH YEAH WE DO HAVE TEAM BIG TIME AND WE DO ACCEPT APPT.S
> *


ask anyone im always supportin big time,no doubt bout that,so yeah im with yall....

im just the lil homie that always advertising and helpin....at least helpin where i can,i'll help others before me ask anyone.. :biggrin: 

when the time comes you know ima be hoppin with yall,but till its that time im still chillin in the shadows puttin the good word out..


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:40 PM~9310672
> *OK HOMIE ILL BE SEEING YOU :biggrin:
> *


KILLA WHERE IS OUR FADES 4 SAT?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 05:42 PM~9310686
> *YEAH I KNOW  :uh:
> *




U KNOW WE USED TO IT AWREADY


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:42 PM~9310688
> *ask anyone im always supportin big time,no doubt bout that,so yeah im with yall....
> 
> im just the lil homie that always advertising and helpin....at least helpin where i can,i'll help others before me ask anyone.. :biggrin:
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN LIL HOMIE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:44 PM~9310706
> *GOOD LOOKIN LIL HOMIE
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HATERZ STAY HOME...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:42 PM~9310685
> *OH SHIT YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THAT JUST TO HAVE YOU SHINE YOUR LITE IN DA BIG TIME DIRECTION IS A BLESSING
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

damn the show moving south i dunno if i can make it this time....i try if i can


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 26 2007, 05:45 PM~9310723
> *damn the show moving south i dunno if i can make it this time....i try if i can
> *


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 26 2007, 05:43 PM~9310701
> *U KNOW WE USED TO IT AWREADY
> *


SO BECUZZ THEY GONNA HATE , CAN WE BASH THEY ASS REAL HARD AND MAKE IT ALL WORTH THE WHILE WHILE THEY HATE ? HEARD OF GAY BASHIN WELL FUCC IT LETS BASH HATERS ON G.P.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 26 2007, 05:47 PM~9310749
> *SO BECUZZ THEY GONNA HATE , CAN WE BASH THEY ASS REAL HARD AND MAKE IT ALL WORTH THE WHILE WHILE THEY HATE ? HEARD OF GAY BASHIN WELL FUCC IT LETS BASH HATERS ON G.P.
> *


i say bash bumper in they presence and let em know thats what its there for,to get smashed in the ground and if they cant thats they problem.. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I CANT WAIT - FUCK THE COLD!!! VOL.2 THRU 5 ON DECK


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 05:33 PM~9310594
> *SWITCH MAN FOR HIRE!!! FOR THE ONES WHO DONT HIT THERE OWN
> *


Man Ryan i thought you learned how to shut your mouth when Rob shut it for you. All this talk about hitting your own switch fool you had Caleb hitting your caddy that day at blue lake when you lost to Arron and it still didnt do shit. 30's a joke. I'm not the one to talk shit cause i respect people who are trying to improve the game up here. but those dumb ass comments you can keep to yourself. The day YOU build a car and not pay someone to do it i dont care what kind of car it is i'll hop you. You think your good on the switch cause you got Diamonds Blazer swinging it was not you. ITS THE TRUCK!!! You got my number now stop being a internet gang banger.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^ :0 member though is still all fun and games


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 07:11 PM~9311918
> *Man Ryan i thought you learned how to shut your mouth when Rob shut it for you. All this talk about hitting your own switch fool you had Caleb hitting your caddy that day at blue lake when you lost to Arron and it still didnt do shit.  30's a joke. I'm not the one to talk shit cause i respect people who are trying to improve the game up here. but those dumb ass comments you can keep to yourself.  The day YOU build a car and not pay someone to do it i dont care what kind of car it is i'll hop you. You think your good on the switch cause you got Diamonds Blazer swinging it was not you. ITS THE TRUCK!!! You got my number now stop being a internet gang banger.
> *


dont say my name in this shit PERIOD.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 26 2007, 07:22 PM~9312052
> *^^^ :0 member though is still all fun and games
> *


THER IS ALWAYS SOME FUCKER TRYIN TO BULLSHIT :thumbsdown:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 07:11 PM~9311918
> *Man Ryan i thought you learned how to shut your mouth when Rob shut it for you. All this talk about hitting your own switch fool you had Caleb hitting your caddy that day at blue lake when you lost to Arron and it still didnt do shit.  30's a joke. I'm not the one to talk shit cause i respect people who are trying to improve the game up here. but those dumb ass comments you can keep to yourself.  The day YOU build a car and not pay someone to do it i dont care what kind of car it is i'll hop you. You think your good on the switch cause you got Diamonds Blazer swinging it was not you. ITS THE TRUCK!!! You got my number now stop being a internet gang banger.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

damn man thats kinda cold,

i know ryan hits his own switch,and the year he showed it at portland he was hittin the switch,theres a dent in the roof on the passengers side from my head from him gas hoppin it at delta park,so i know he hits his own,but then again i wasnt at blue lake so i aint got anything to say bout that..


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Caleb me and you are cool bro i dont have no problems with you.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 07:11 PM~9311918
> *Man Ryan i thought you learned how to shut your mouth when Rob shut it for you. All this talk about hitting your own switch fool you had Caleb hitting your caddy that day at blue lake when you lost to Arron and it still didnt do shit.  30's a joke. I'm not the one to talk shit cause i respect people who are trying to improve the game up here. but those dumb ass comments you can keep to yourself.  The day YOU build a car and not pay someone to do it i dont care what kind of car it is i'll hop you. You think your good on the switch cause you got Diamonds Blazer swinging it was not you. ITS THE TRUCK!!! You got my number now stop being a internet gang banger.
> *


WHEN I JUMPED IT IT WENT HIGHER THAN THE CAPRICE :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 07:27 PM~9312104
> *WHEN I JUMPED IT IT WENT HIGHER THAN THE CAPRICE :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 07:26 PM~9312103
> *Caleb me and you are cool bro i dont have no problems with you.
> *


DONT TRIP BRO ,I HAVE MY OWN PROBLEMS WITHOUT BEING INVOLVED WITH OTHERS, BUT REMEMBER WERE TRYING TO HAVE GOOD PEACEFULL FUN, IF THEY WANNA TALK LET EM, PUT YOUR SHIT ON THE BUMPER AND DO WHAT YOU DO.
YOU AND DIAMOND ARE GOOD PEOPLE IN MY BOOK.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 07:29 PM~9312122
> *DONT TRIP BRO ,I HAVE MY OWN PROBLEMS WITHOUT BEING INVOLVED WITH OTHERS, BUT REMEMBER WERE TRYING TO HAVE GOOD PEACEFULL FUN, IF THEY WANNA TALK LET EM, PUT YOUR SHIT ON THE BUMPER AND DO WHAT YOU DO.
> YOU AND DIAMOND ARE GOOD PEOPLE IN MY BOOK.
> *


x2


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

I KNOW ITS GOIN DOWN IN PORTLAND ON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 06:11 PM~9311918
> *Man Ryan i thought you learned how to shut your mouth when Rob shut it for you. All this talk about hitting your own switch fool you had Caleb hitting your caddy that day at blue lake when you lost to Arron and it still didnt do shit.  30's a joke. I'm not the one to talk shit cause i respect people who are trying to improve the game up here. but those dumb ass comments you can keep to yourself.  The day YOU build a car and not pay someone to do it i dont care what kind of car it is i'll hop you. You think your good on the switch cause you got Diamonds Blazer swinging it was not you. ITS THE TRUCK!!! You got my number now stop being a internet gang banger.
> *


That shear hate bro. Let people influence you.. Its cool.. All I ever tried to do is pump you up in lowrider shit even with your little bike... keep throwing names and jabs son. the switch man was for TIM not for you. If you wouldnt of stabbed outta Kent you would now that. call me - i dont keep numbers.

Much love washington


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 07:37 PM~9312224
> *That shear hate bro. Let people influence you.. Its cool.. All I ever tried to do is pump you up in lowrider shit even with your little bike... keep throwing names and jabs son. the switch man was for TIM not for you. If you wouldnt of stabbed outta Kent you would now that. call me - i dont keep numbers.
> 
> Much love washington
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 06:27 PM~9312104
> *WHEN I JUMPED IT IT WENT HIGHER THAN THE CAPRICE :0
> *


real talk from a real homie, its hard to find real friends in this shit.

Shayne the first thing i said to you was i was proud to see you up there..
Who shut my mouth? yall talk to much about others. I worry about my self.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 07:37 PM~9312224
> *That shear hate bro. Let people influence you.. Its cool.. All I ever tried to do is pump you up in lowrider shit even with your little bike... keep throwing names and jabs son. the switch man was for TIM not for you. If you wouldnt of stabbed outta Kent you would now that. call me - i dont keep numbers.
> 
> Much love washington
> *


 :nono: :nono: IM GONNA GIVE TIM A HAND WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS SATURDAY,HIS GUY UP THERE ISNT CUTTING THE MUSTARD. :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 10:11 AM~9307231
> *come on shane you got like 3 switchmen, All are gunna be gone?
> *


Well then what is this one about. I try to respect people cause that is how i was raised coming into this game by Paul cause in order to get respect you have to give it. You dont get respect by hitting high numbers you get it by the way you represent yourself and your crew. Your right i do have alot of switchman but thats not the point cause i told tim if we hop owners on their own switch . I just want my crew there when i hop. I'm not scared to hop and everyone knows i will hop anyone i really don't care if it is a radical cause than i have nothing to lose cause it's a radical i can only gain from it cause people will say see he is down to hop anyone that shows that it really is all for the fun of it.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ON THE SWITCH OR NOT TIM IS DOIN THE DAMN THANG HE IS DEDICATED TO THIS SHIT,AND HE IS TRYING TO HELP THE MOVEMENT OUT HERE.HE HAS NOTHING BUT MY FULL RESPECT AND HE IS A COOL ASS GUY.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAHAHHA GOOD HE NEEDS BACK UP!! GANGSTER GANGSTER

TIPPIN MY 40 OF OLD E ON THE SET!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 07:46 PM~9312316
> *Well then what is this one about.  I try to respect people cause that is how i was raised coming into this game by Paul cause in order to get respect you have to give it.  You dont get respect by hitting high numbers you get it by the way you represent yourself and your crew.  Your right i do have alot of switchman but thats not the point cause i told tim if we hop owners on their own switch . I just want my crew there when i hop. I'm not scared to hop and everyone knows i will hop anyone i really don't care if it is a radical cause than i have nothing to lose cause it's a radical i can only gain from it cause people will say see he is down to hop anyone that shows that it really is all for the fun of it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

CASPER FROM TACOMA SAID HE WILL BE HERE WITH HIS CUTLASS, THIS SHIT WILL BE GOOD :biggrin: HE HAS A WAY TO KEEP THE CROWD LAUGHING


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 06:48 PM~9312333
> *HAHAHHA GOOD HE NEEDS BACK UP!! GANGSTER GANGSTER
> 
> TIPPIN MY 40 OF OLD E ON THE SET!!!!
> *


i hpoe u get your 64 out by may :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

I SEE YOU LOOKING I-5 IS OPEN 24-7 THE 64 WILL BE THERE :0


----------



## cutlass king (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 07:46 PM~9312316
> *Well then what is this one about.  I try to respect people cause that is how i was raised coming into this game by Paul cause in order to get respect you have to give it.  You dont get respect by hitting high numbers you get it by the way you represent yourself and your crew.  Your right i do have alot of switchman but thats not the point cause i told tim if we hop owners on their own switch . I just want my crew there when i hop. I'm not scared to hop and everyone knows i will hop anyone i really don't care if it is a radical cause than i have nothing to lose cause it's a radical i can only gain from it cause people will say see he is down to hop anyone that shows that it really is all for the fun of it.
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TIMS WAY COOL, AND HIS PEEPS TOO, SO SHOULD I COME STRAPPED NOW SHANE?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: drza51, 509Rider, cutlass king, BIGKILLA503, lowlou, THE SHIT, 96BIG_BODY, six trey impala, 1sikMC, RIDERCHRONICLES, evilcamino, puro loco 94

This shit been crackin all day.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Nov 26 2007, 06:51 PM~9312369
> *i hpoe u get your 64 out by may :0
> *


MY SHIT COMES WHEN IT WANTS TO........
CADDY GUNNA BE IN A MOTION PICTURE DEC. 12TH


----------



## cutlass king (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 07:54 PM~9312409
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: drza51, 509Rider, cutlass king, BIGKILLA503, lowlou, THE SHIT, 96BIG_BODY, six trey impala, 1sikMC, RIDERCHRONICLES, evilcamino, puro loco 94
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 25 2007, 11:01 PM~9304868
> *I just got home from being gone all day and my house still smells like nick garcia farts this stinky mother fucker fart boxed my house i had complaint letter from all my neighbors about how my house stunk all day WTF :uh:
> *


You still haven't showered, you smellin like hot ass and funyons. :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 09:01 PM~9312502
> *You still haven't showered, you smellin like hot ass and funyons.  :angry:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 08:01 PM~9312502
> *You still haven't showered, you smellin like hot ass and funyons.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOD DAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Nov 26 2007, 07:51 PM~9312369
> *i hpoe u get your 64 out by may :0
> *


i think its out already :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 06:56 PM~9312437
> *MY SHIT COMES WHEN IT WANTS TO........
> CADDY GUNNA BE IN A MOTION PICTURE DEC. 12TH
> *


only because you dont own it :cheesy:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 07:53 PM~9312399
> *TIMS WAY COOL, AND HIS PEEPS TOO, SO SHOULD I COME STRAPPED NOW SHANE?
> *


Na I dont need to fight or talk ill just let my car do it. You should try it sometime.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Nov 26 2007, 08:13 PM~9312634
> *only because you dont own it :cheesy:
> *


now i can say i have driven a car that was in a movie though.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



can you :scrutinize:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

All B/S aside just go out and have fun.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 08:16 PM~9312671
> *All B/S aside just go out and have fun.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 08:16 PM~9312671
> *All B/S aside just go out and have fun.
> *


Thats right, if it ain't fun, whats the point.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 08:20 PM~9312725
> *Thats right, if it ain't fun, whats the point.
> *


FOR SURE. I CAME UP A COUPLE TIMES THERE WAS NO BS AND IT WAS FUN,ALL OF A SUDDEN BAM.IT OK WE WILL SHOW EM HOW TO DO IT.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 07:14 PM~9312648
> *Na I dont need to fight or talk ill just let my car do it. You should try it sometime.
> *



YOU SHOULD BLOW THAT HEAD UP A BIT MORE, I CALL YOU DONT ANSWER YOUR PHONE.


KEEP MIKE OUT OF THIS HE IS GOOD PEEPS
IT WAS TIGHT HE LET ME BANG THAT SHIT.. NICE TO KNOW I STILL GOT IT.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 08:22 PM~9312746
> *FOR SURE. I CAME UP A COUPLE TIMES THERE WAS NO BS AND IT WAS FUN,ALL OF A SUDDEN BAM.IT OK WE WILL SHOW EM HOW TO DO IT.
> *


  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I went up there for the fun of it too but it didn't seem any different from the shows everyone was still running their mouth and they still are. I took my car up there with a broken a-arm that i just welded up so i could go knowing that it can break anytime but i didn't care cause i just wanted to have fun but it turned out to be the opposite.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Nov 26 2007, 07:13 PM~9312634
> *only because you dont own it :cheesy:
> *


BEEN ON NATIONAL PRIME TIME ALSO- WHEN I OWNED ANOTHER TYGHT ASS LOWRIDER... YOU EVEN BEEN IN AN ARTICLE? 

LET ME KNOW IF I NEED TO GO DBL OR SNGL OF THE 64


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

My head aint big i know there alot of people that can beat me and there are people that have beat me its all for fun for me but that seems to fade away at every show so well see what happens next year. Its not the same like it was when i first came out.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 08:25 PM~9312788
> *I went up there for the fun of it too but it didn't seem any different from the shows everyone was still running their mouth and they still are.  I took my car up there with a broken a-arm that i just welded up so i could go knowing that it can break anytime but i didn't care cause i just wanted to have fun but it turned out to be the opposite.
> *


seemed pretty cool up at seattle,aside from the hop moving to kent i had a good time..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 07:25 PM~9312788
> *I went up there for the fun of it too but it didn't seem any different from the shows everyone was still running their mouth and they still are.  I took my car up there with a broken a-arm that i just welded up so i could go knowing that it can break anytime but i didn't care cause i just wanted to have fun but it turned out to be the opposite.
> *


WEIRD EVERYONE ELSE I THINK HAD A GOOD TIME

... AM I WRONG??? HATER AINT ME.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 08:29 PM~9312828
> *WEIRD EVERYONE ELSE I THINK HAD A GOOD TIME
> 
> ... AM I WRONG??? HATER AINT ME.
> *


x2


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

cmon out homie,will give us a chance to hop for fun :biggrin: 
6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96BIG_BODY, vengence, PuroLocos83, _*E-ROCK*_, CHOLO 909


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 26 2007, 07:36 PM~9312889
> *cmon out homie,will give us a chance to hop for fun :biggrin:
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 96BIG_BODY, vengence, PuroLocos83, E-ROCK, CHOLO 909
> *


WHAT UP DOG


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 08:28 PM~9312819
> *Its not the same like it was when i first came out.
> *


ITS GETTING BETTER AND YOU SHOULD JUST KEEP IT POSITIVE IT WILL GET BETTER AND BIGGER, FUCK A SHOW WERE SHOWING WE CAN DO THIS EVERY WEEKEND ON THE STREETS. THE STREETS ARE WHERE THIS CAME FROM.YOU CAN HELP MAKE A DIFFERENCE.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 08:40 PM~9312928
> *ITS GETTING BETTER AND YOU SHOULD JUST KEEP IT POSITIVE IT WILL GET BETTER AND BIGGER, FUCK A SHOW WERE SHOWING WE CAN DO THIS EVERY WEEKEND ON THE STREETS. THE STREETS ARE WHERE THIS CAME FROM.YOU CAN HELP MAKE A DIFFERENCE.
> *


x2


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

nothin much man jus trying to get this cadillac out soon  


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 08:37 PM~9312900
> *WHAT UP DOG
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 26 2007, 07:48 PM~9312965
> *nothin much man jus trying to get this cadillac out soon
> *


good to hear cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 08:40 PM~9312928
> *ITS GETTING BETTER AND YOU SHOULD JUST KEEP IT POSITIVE IT WILL GET BETTER AND BIGGER, FUCK A SHOW WERE SHOWING WE CAN DO THIS EVERY WEEKEND ON THE STREETS. THE STREETS ARE WHERE THIS CAME FROM.YOU CAN HELP MAKE A DIFFERENCE.
> *


ALSO AT YOUR AGE YOU HAVE A LONG TIME LEFT IN THE GAME STILL.NOT TRYIN TO DOG YOU AT ALL BRO, WE ALL NEED TO BE ON THE SAME TEAM


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 07:51 PM~9312978
> *ALSO AT YOUR AGE YOU HAVE A LONG TIME LEFT IN THE GAME STILL.NOT TRYIN TO DOG YOU AT ALL BRO,  WE ALL NEED TO BE ON THE SAME TEAM
> *


x2


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 05:08 PM~9310367
> *PEOPLE NEED TO SHOW IN P.O...
> 
> HEY SHIT-
> ...


since your wondering about my car so much it will be single.me on the switch,once the cars built if you want you can be my first stop.lmk


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Well then why does everyone have to say stuff about hit your own switch bla bla how about they just go build themself a car and they can hit their own switch and stay out of what i'm doing. You know Every time you invite me and mike out to hop or whatever we do and we have a fun time but it seems that the more people that dont have a car show up the crap talking begins. Killa the day we hopped at the car wash that was good times.


----------



## specialequip (Sep 23, 2007)

Whats up hoss you going this weekend?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Who ME? I dont think so. Whats up with you ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 26 2007, 07:58 PM~9313011
> *since your wondering about my car so much it will be single.me on the switch,once the cars built if you want you can be my first stop.lmk
> *


*DITTO*


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Man how about everyone just be friends and let the cars fight. It would make more sense since were fighting over cars right?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 08:59 PM~9313023
> *Well then why does everyone have to say stuff about hit your own switch bla bla how about they just go build themself a car and they can hit their own switch and stay out of what i'm doing. You know Every time you invite me and mike out to hop or whatever we do and we have a fun time but it seems that the more people that dont have a car show up the crap talking begins. Killa the day we hopped at the car wash that was good times.
> *


i really hope you aint referrin to me,im building mine its just takin time,and im always there when i can for fun,nothin else..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 09:12 PM~9313120
> *Man how about everyone just be friends and let the cars fight. It would make more sense since were fighting over cars right?
> *


:thumbsup: indeed :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2007, 09:04 PM~9313070
> *DITTO
> *


Then its a done deal.Bring willow with you too.That peck has been getting people riled up.He can sit inside my car and hold the steering wheel like the kids on the videos.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whens that piece of shit regal gonna be ready? :biggrin: 

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 96BIG_BODY, vengence, _*specialequip*_, ONETIGHT87, ON THE BUMPER, RIDERCHRONICLES


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Whats up buddy?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 26 2007, 09:14 PM~9313135
> *Then its a done deal.Bring willow with you too.That peck has been getting people riled up.He can sit inside my car and hold the steering wheel like the kids on the videos.
> *


i know you aint talkin bout me big homie....i dont get anyone riled up that dont start shit with me first,or disrespect me first..

and you know i aint tall enough to hold the wheel on the cars anyways,you betta tie it to the brake really good..


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey buddy i'll sell you my Bucket i'm done with it.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 09:16 PM~9313162
> *Hey buddy i'll sell you my Bucket i'm done with it.
> *


id get the cutty from ya,but it would be a daily if i bought it from ya..


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Show me the Money :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 26 2007, 09:14 PM~9313135
> *Then its a done deal.Bring willow with you too.That peck has been getting people riled up.He can sit inside my car and hold the steering wheel like the kids on the videos.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 09:19 PM~9313195
> *Show me the Money :biggrin:
> *


what kinda price,ya never know i might find a buyer for ya kinda fast.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 26 2007, 08:58 PM~9313011
> * you want you can be my first stop.lmk
> 
> *


I WILL TAKE YOU UP ON THAT ONE.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GUESS YOU GOT THEM LINING UP. HAHAHA


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 08:59 PM~9313023
> *Well then why does everyone have to say stuff about hit your own switch bla bla how about they just go build themself a car and they can hit their own switch and stay out of what i'm doing. You know Every time you invite me and mike out to hop or whatever we do and we have a fun time but it seems that the more people that dont have a car show up the crap talking begins. Killa the day we hopped at the car wash that was good times.
> *


WE CAN ALWAYS HAVE GOOD TIMES BRO, DONT TRIP COME OUT SATURDAY AND HANG OUT THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT. SHIT IF YOU HAVE TO COME HANG OUT WITH ME AND MY BOYS.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 09:16 PM~9313159
> *i know you aint talkin bout me big homie....i dont get anyone riled up that dont start shit with me first,or disrespect me first..
> 
> and you know i aint tall enough to hold the wheel on the cars anyways,you betta tie it to the brake really good..
> *


Be easy vengence, dont forget how big tony wined and dined you when you came out to portland,we took care of you and that rusty switchblade that almost gave someone lockjaw.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: TO KILLA


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 09:23 PM~9313206
> *what kinda price,ya never know i might find a buyer for ya kinda fast.. :biggrin:
> *


Tell them to shoot me a offer.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 09:12 PM~9313120
> *Man how about everyone just be friends and let the cars fight. It would make more sense since were fighting over cars right?
> *


THATS WHAT WERE TRYING TO DO HERE.LOOK YOU AND MIKE COME OUT AND COME EAT BBQ WITH US AND I GUARANTEE YOU HAVE A GOOD TIME.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Im out you guys have fun. keep the peace.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 09:25 PM~9313214
> *I WILL TAKE YOU UP ON THAT ONE.
> *


When its done ill let you know.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS UP 1sikMC, RIDERCHRONICLES, BIGKILLA503, ON THE BUMPER, BIGTONY, vengence....


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 09:40 PM~9312928
> *ITS GETTING BETTER AND YOU SHOULD JUST KEEP IT POSITIVE IT WILL GET BETTER AND BIGGER, FUCK A SHOW WERE SHOWING WE CAN DO THIS EVERY WEEKEND ON THE STREETS. THE STREETS ARE WHERE THIS CAME FROM.YOU CAN HELP MAKE A DIFFERENCE.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 26 2007, 09:30 PM~9313262
> *When its done ill let you know.
> *


YOU CAN COME WATCH A SINGLE G BODY ON SATURDAY.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 26 2007, 09:14 PM~9313135
> *Then its a done deal.Bring willow with you too.That peck has been getting people riled up.
> *


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OMG :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 26 2007, 09:28 PM~9313243
> *Be easy vengence, dont forget how big tony wined and dined you when you came out to portland,we took care of you and that rusty switchblade that almost gave someone lockjaw.
> *


that knife wasnt rusty,and i payed my own way at the acropolis,but i did have a kickass time chillin with yall,im still laughin that you got that pic with ya phone homie.. :biggrin: 

and just because i was havin fun playin with my knife it wasnt gonna give anyone lockjaw,unless i stabbed it in someones jaw and turned it.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2007, 09:34 PM~9313279
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

NO SHIT TALKIN FOR ME I JUSTWANNA GET ALONG WITH EVERYBODY I AINT GOT TIME FOR SHIT....JUST CANT WAIT TO RIDE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2007, 09:36 PM~9313294
> *...JUST CANT WAIT TO RIDE AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW IF I CAN HELP YOU LIL HOMIE.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 07:01 PM~9312502
> *You still haven't showered, you smellin like hot ass and funyons.  :angry:
> *


No mother fucker thats your truck seat and your door panel since you be stuffing bags of funions in your door you fatfuck HA HA HA you and belly ate 6 motherfucking times to my one all fucking weekend i heard both you mother fuckers getting fatter :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 10:43 PM~9313340
> *LET ME KNOW IF I CAN HELP YOU LIL HOMIE.
> *



GOOD LOOKIN KILLA :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 09:35 PM~9313286
> *that knife wasnt rusty,and i payed my own way at the acropolis,but i did have a kickass time chillin with yall,im still laughin that you got that pic with ya phone homie.. :biggrin:
> 
> and just because i was havin fun playin with my knife it wasnt gonna give anyone lockjaw,unless i stabbed it in someones jaw and turned it.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I dont remember anyone taking any pictures. Are you sure you werent huffing paint before you got in the ride? Further more that knife was borderline rusty you told me you got it at the same place you got the gum that shocks you. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I invited my Uniques homies, hopefully they come up, they have some hoppers too.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 26 2007, 09:44 PM~9313360
> * heard both you mother fuckers getting fatter  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU TWO NEED TO DO STAND UP COMEDY AS A TEAM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 26 2007, 09:44 PM~9313360
> *No mother fucker thats your truck seat and your door panel since you be stuffing bags of funions in your door you fatfuck HA HA HA you and belly ate 6 motherfucking times to my one all fucking weekend i heard both you mother fuckers getting fatter  :biggrin:
> *


Hold on Belly Ray Cirus, that one time you did eat it was shots of tarter sauce and spoon fulls of sour cream!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 26 2007, 09:45 PM~9313367
> *I dont remember anyone taking any pictures. Are you sure you werent huffing paint before you got in the ride? Further more that knife was borderline rusty you told me you got it at the same place you got the gum that shocks you. :biggrin:
> *


no i bought that knife at my favorite **** store,  
although i had taken care of a few brakelines at the shop before i left to oregon.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

and i was talkin bout the picture of the dancer you got. :biggrin: 

and i was sober when i was rollin with yall..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 09:46 PM~9313379
> *I invited my Uniques homies, hopefully they come up, they have some hoppers too.
> *


GOOD WE NEED TO SEND A SOS TO ALL HOPPERS.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 08:48 PM~9313398
> *Hold on Belly Ray Cirus, that one time you did eat it was shots of tarter sauce and spoon fulls of sour cream!
> *


Fuck ya tarter sauce is off the hook but that sour cream is instant ass blow


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

96BIG_BODY, Dylante63, ONETIGHT87, 509Rider, BIGKILLA503, BIGTONY, THE SHIT,_* E-ROCK*_, vengence, RIDERCHRONICLES, juiced67impala


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ONETIGHT87, BIGTONY, ON THE BUMPER, juiced67impala, 96BIG_BODY, Dylante63, 509Rider, BIGKILLA503, THE SHIT, E-ROCK, vengence, RIDERCHRONICLES


DAMN EVERYONE IS IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 09:48 PM~9313398
> *Hold on Belly Ray Cirus, that one time you did eat it was shots of tarter sauce and spoon fulls of sour cream!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2007, 09:55 PM~9313428
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: ONETIGHT87, BIGTONY, ON THE BUMPER, juiced67impala, 96BIG_BODY, Dylante63, 509Rider, BIGKILLA503, THE SHIT, E-ROCK, vengence, RIDERCHRONICLES
> DAMN EVERYONE IS IN HERE :biggrin:
> *


JUST HOW IT NEEDS TO BE COME HOP TIME


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 26 2007, 10:55 PM~9313424
> *
> 
> 96BIG_BODY, Dylante63, ONETIGHT87, 509Rider, BIGKILLA503, BIGTONY, THE SHIT,E-ROCK vengence, RIDERCHRONICLES, juiced67impala
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE ?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 09:48 PM~9313391
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU TWO NEED TO DO STAND UP COMEDY AS A TEAM :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

wassapenin dawg, did you ever get that cutty gas hoppin :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2007, 09:57 PM~9313437
> *WHATS UP HOMIE ?
> *


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 09:52 PM~9313402
> *no i bought that knife at my favorite **** store,
> although i had taken care of a few brakelines at the shop before i left to oregon.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hear say all of it. What about when you told the stripper after you played W :biggrin: illow you went on to star in The Leprechaun.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 26 2007, 10:58 PM~9313451
> *wassapenin dawg, did you ever get that cutty gas hoppin  :roflmao:
> *


NAW THE CAR IS IN STORAGE AND WILL BE THERE A WHILE


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2007, 11:01 PM~9313465
> *NAW THE CAR IS IN STORAGE AND WILL BE THERE A WHILE
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

you going?

96BIG_BODY, _*E-ROCK*_, garcia503, ONETIGHT87, ON THE BUMPER, lowlou, cutlass king, BIGTONY, vengence, THE SHIT, westside206rain


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 26 2007, 09:59 PM~9313452
> *Hear say all of it. What about when you told the stripper after you played W :biggrin: illow you went on to star in The Leprechaun.
> *


i dont remember that but i do remember lickin the strippers titty :biggrin: 

she told me i was too cute to get kicked out.. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 11:04 PM~9313496
> *i dont remember that but i do remember lickin the strippers titty  :biggrin:
> 
> she told me i was too cute to get kicked out.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 26 2007, 10:07 PM~9313520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


LOL YOU HAD TO BE THERE HOMIE,TRUST ME IT WAS FUN..... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 11:08 PM~9313529
> *LOL YOU HAD TO BE THERE HOMIE,TRUST ME IT WAS FUN..... :biggrin:
> *


I go there with my wife when im in town. I think she has more fun than me. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 09:08 PM~9313529
> *LOL YOU HAD TO BE THERE HOMIE,TRUST ME IT WAS FUN..... :biggrin:
> *


I bet being that high to believe that story was fun :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 26 2007, 10:13 PM~9313582
> *I bet being that high to believe that story was fun  :0  :biggrin:
> *


aint no bullshit big homie...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 09:19 PM~9313598
> *aint no bullshit big homie...
> *


Chuckie you so full of it your eyes are SHIT BROWN :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 26 2007, 10:28 PM~9313663
> *Chuckie youso fuckk of it your eyes are SHIT BROWN :biggrin:
> *


lol you wish,you was sittin there....

and tellin me to :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 26 2007, 10:28 PM~9313663
> *Chuckie you so full of it your eyes are SHIT BROWN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 26 2007, 10:39 PM~9313732
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: vengence, THE SHIT, *Hydrogirl*, Eddie$Money

hey brandy! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 09:58 PM~9313856
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: vengence, THE SHIT, Hydrogirl, Eddie$Money
> 
> ...



YES? How may I help you Kevin?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 07:51 PM~9312978
> *ALSO AT YOUR AGE YOU HAVE A LONG TIME LEFT IN THE GAME STILL.NOT TRYIN TO DOG YOU AT ALL BRO,  WE ALL NEED TO BE ON THE SAME TEAM
> *



NEVER, not a CHANCE in hell Caleb.
No disrespect just now it is.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I don't know what is going on up in here, don't ever associate myself with this BS anymore. And don't want to NOW..............................STUPID SHIT Bye again.......


PS: Talk all the shit you want on me, it doesn't do anything to me..............Waste


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 26 2007, 11:14 PM~9313981
> *NEVER, not a CHANCE in hell Caleb.
> No disrespect just now it is.
> *


NOT WHEN YOU LOOK AT IT LIKE THAT , THERE ARE ALOT OF PEOPLE RIGHT NOW TRYING TO GET IT RIGHT,MAYBE IF WE DO YOU AND PAUL WILL BE BACK.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 10:22 PM~9314039
> *NOT WHEN YOU LOOK AT IT LIKE THAT , THERE ARE ALOT OF PEOPLE RIGHT NOW TRYING TO GET IT RIGHT,MAYBE IF WE DO YOU AND PAUL WILL BE BACK.
> *



I really don't think so Caleb, we are tired and have tried MANY years for changes, hasn't happened yet my friend..........


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

wuddup killa!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 26 2007, 11:25 PM~9314052
> *I really don't think so Caleb, we are tired and have tried MANY years for changes, hasn't happened yet my friend..........
> *


OK WE GET IT RIGHT YOU MAKE A COMEBACK? IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
TIRED OF THE SHIT BUT I JUST CAN QUIT DOING IT IT WILL TAKE MORE THAN ME BUT WERE TAKING STEPS THERE ARE PEOPLE ON BOARD FROM SEATTLE,TRYING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN THERE WILL ALWAYS BE FUCK UPS BUT FOR THE MOST PART WE CAN ALL DO IT.TELL PAUL I SAY HI,TAKE IT EASY.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 26 2007, 11:11 PM~9313957
> *YES? How may I help you Kevin?
> *


i just thought i would say hello,hope its all goin well for yall...


im doin good up here but the scene aint the same without yall,maybe yall could make a comeback?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 26 2007, 11:25 PM~9314055
> *wuddup killa!!
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE, YOU GONNA MAKE IT DOWN SATURDAY? HOPE TOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE,IT WILL BE HELLA FUN.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 26 2007, 11:25 PM~9314055
> *wuddup killa!!
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE, YOU GONNA MAKE IT DOWN SATURDAY? HOPE TOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE,IT WILL BE HELLA FUN.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Just one more thing I'd like to throw out and then I'm done. 

RESPECT PEOPLE thats all it is. We aren't children anymore, throwing words back and forth hating on him, her or whoever. That's COOL I think not, always remember to treat others how you would like to be treated. We have nothing to prove we have done all that we can for Lowriding in the Northwest. We are Champions at what we do there is no other Title we need........................


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 26 2007, 11:11 PM~9313957
> *YES? How may I help you Kevin?
> *


i just thought i would say hello,hope its all goin well for yall...


im doin good up here but the scene aint the same without yall,maybe yall could make a comeback?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 26 2007, 11:25 PM~9314052
> *I really don't think so Caleb, we are tired and have tried MANY years for changes, hasn't happened yet my friend..........
> *


we makin changes,it might be slow but we makin em.. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 27 2007, 12:25 AM~9314052
> *I really don't think so Caleb, we are tired and have tried MANY years for changes, hasn't happened yet my friend..........
> *


WHAT DID I HEAR COME BACK??????? IT WOULD BE NICE.....Tell Paul I said Hi......And that means you too Mrs.Brandy Wine :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WEATHER SAYS NO RAIN ON SATURDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 10:30 PM~9314079
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIE, YOU GONNA MAKE IT DOWN SATURDAY? HOPE TOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE,IT WILL BE HELLA FUN.
> *


im gonna try homie. had a good time at the individuals picnic, so i know this will be fun too.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 26 2007, 11:37 PM~9314118
> *im gonna try homie. had a good time at the individuals picnic, so i know this will be fun too.
> *


indeed :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BRANDY, SORRY MY FUCKING PHONE SUCKS I WILL CALL YOU TOMMAROW MORNING WHEN I GET TO WORK AND CHAT, GOOD TO SEE YOU DOING GOOD.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 11:41 PM~9314132
> *BRANDY, SORRY MY FUCKING PHONE SUCKS I WILL CALL YOU TOMMAROW MORNING WHEN I GET TO WORK AND CHAT, GOOD TO SEE YOU DOING GOOD.*


x2


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I've noticed better sportsmanship lately, so out with the old and in with the new.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 11:41 PM~9314132
> *BRANDY, SORRY MY FUCKING PHONE SUCKS I WILL CALL YOU TOMMAROW MORNING WHEN I GET TO WORK AND CHAT, GOOD TO SEE YOU DOING GOOD.
> *


I HAVE A STOCK 86 BUICK REGAL FOR YOU AND PAUL???


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 10:41 PM~9314132
> *BRANDY, SORRY MY FUCKING PHONE SUCKS I WILL CALL YOU TOMMAROW MORNING WHEN I GET TO WORK AND CHAT, GOOD TO SEE YOU DOING GOOD.
> *



Not a problem, I will a-wait your call. Have a good one everybody this OLE LADY needs to hit the sack................Later


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 26 2007, 11:44 PM~9314154
> *Not a problem, I will a-wait your call. Have a good one everybody this OLE LADY needs to hit the sack................Later
> *


be safe out there brandy and tell everyone i said hello,

i still say the scene needs yall back..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 10:43 PM~9314148
> *I've noticed better sportsmanship lately, so out with the old and in with the new.
> *


Nick, I sincerely hope you are right. All that we have ever wanted was to build the Northwest up. As we got extremely hurt when it all fell down........SLAP in the face ya know............Good Luck


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 10:44 PM~9314153
> *I HAVE A STOCK 86 BUICK REGAL FOR YOU AND PAUL???
> *


Thank you Caleb for the offer. We have been offered cars from lots of peeps, even out of state. And we appriecate the offers, but it's NOT going to happen.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 26 2007, 11:51 PM~9314181
> *Thank you Caleb for the offer. We have been offered cars from lots of peeps, even out of state. And we appriecate the offers, but it's NOT going to happen.
> *


I WOULD EVEN BRING IT OVER!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 26 2007, 10:36 PM~9314112
> *WHAT DID I HEAR COME BACK??????? IT WOULD BE NICE.....Tell Paul I said Hi......And that  means you too Mrs.Brandy Wine :biggrin:
> *



MY GOD he is still ALIVE........Thank you Lord HA HA. I will do that Ron, hope all is well there in SIN CITY..........Much Love


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 26 2007, 11:48 PM~9314166
> *Nick, I sincerely hope you are right. All that we have ever wanted was to build the Northwest up. As we got extremely hurt when it all fell down........SLAP in the face ya know............Good Luck
> *


Its never really fell some have come and gone but there are those that, come and stay. There are those that grow with the scene out here, that have been here since the beginning and have seen all the stages of it and didn't turn there back when it got bad. There will always be some new low riders to keep this exciting but the ones that get my respect are the ones that never go away.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 10:52 PM~9314186
> *I WOULD EVEN BRING IT OVER!!
> *


Talk at you tommorow K.........Good night homies


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

well said  


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 11:53 PM~9314200
> *Its never really fell some have come and gone but there are those that, come and stay. There are those that grow with the scene out here, that have been here since the beginning and have seen all the stages of it and didn't turn there back when it got bad. There will always be some new low riders to keep this exciting but the ones that get my respect are the ones that never go away.
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 27 2007, 12:32 AM~9314087
> *Just one more thing I'd like to throw out and then I'm done.
> 
> RESPECT PEOPLE thats all it is. We aren't children anymore, throwing words back and forth hating on him, her or whoever. That's COOL I think not, always remember to treat others how you would like to be treated. We have nothing to prove we have done all that we can for Lowriding in the Northwest. We are Champions at what we do there is no other Title we need........................
> *


Quit bullshitting you guys know you miss it, tell Paul to get to work we need you back.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 26 2007, 11:48 PM~9314166
> *Nick, I sincerely hope you are right. All that we have ever wanted was to build the Northwest up. As we got extremely hurt when it all fell down........SLAP in the face ya know............Good Luck
> *


well sometimes you have to fall to rise even greater... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 12:43 AM~9314148
> *I've noticed better sportsmanship lately, so out with the old and in with the new.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Nov 26 2007, 11:54 PM~9314202
> *Talk at you tommorow K.........Good night homies
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Now we just need to get Spokane back in the hop game and it will be almost like it used to be.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 27 2007, 12:00 AM~9314226
> *Now we just need to get Spokane back in the hop game and it will be almost like it used to be.
> *


WAKE THEM UP


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 27 2007, 12:00 AM~9314226
> *Now we just need to get Spokane back in the hop game and it will be almost like it used to be.
> *


Then get to work.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 01:01 AM~9314233
> *WAKE THEM UP
> *


I have tried.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 27 2007, 12:03 AM~9314242
> *I have tried.
> *


Then build that thing to hop.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 01:01 AM~9314234
> *Then get to work.
> *


I only build street cars.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 12:01 AM~9314233
> *WAKE THEM UP
> *


hey killa maybe ya need to take the 64 and do a super shop call :biggrin: 

maybe that will get em back in the game....  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 27 2007, 12:04 AM~9314253
> *I only build street cars.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 01:05 AM~9314260
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 27 2007, 12:07 AM~9314273
> *:angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Well I only build lowriders, that means hop, cruise, freeway, whatever. Theres only one type in my eyes. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 01:09 AM~9314280
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> Well I only build lowriders, that means hop, cruise, freeway, whatever. Theres only one type in my eyes. :biggrin:
> *


Ya but I bet you never put 40,000 miles on your lowrider on rims and switches, cause im to broke to buy a truck and trailor.
:burn:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 27 2007, 12:11 AM~9314293
> *Ya but I bet you never put 40,000 miles on your lowrider on rims and switches, cause im to broke to buy a truck and trailor.
> :burn:
> *


We can borrow Fat Tony's cause he has a tow truck and a 3 car tractor, hes sells fat for a living, he has a lot of product.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 12:09 AM~9314280
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> Well I only build lowriders, that means hop, cruise, freeway, whatever. Theres only one type in my eyes. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 11:13 PM~9314306
> *We can borrow Fat Tony's cause he has a tow truck and a 3 car tractor, hes sells fat for a living, he has a lot of product.
> *


BIG TONY BITCH :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 12:15 AM~9314316
> *BIG TONY BITCH  :angry:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 12:15 AM~9314316
> *BIG TONY BITCH  :angry:
> *


well as soon as they return the tow truck can i use it for a quick job,ill return it in the same shape i get it.. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 01:13 AM~9314306
> *We can borrow Fat Tony's cause he has a tow truck and a 3 car tractor, hes sells fat for a living, he has a lot of product.
> *


Thats fucked up. :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 26 2007, 11:19 PM~9314338
> *Thats fucked up. :0
> *


He's jelous cause hes getting fatter every second of the day fat motha fucka was shoving chicken sanwhich chicken nuggets and bacon cheese burgers in his grill at 3 fucking am at the mc donlads in the walmart when he was buying his EXTRA FAT SIZED SHIRTS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 27 2007, 12:19 AM~9314338
> *Thats fucked up. :0
> *


Hes about to be broke, hes almost my size. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 12:23 AM~9314364
> *He's jelous cause hes getting fatter every second of the day fat motha fucka was shoving chicken sanwhich chicken nuggets and bacon cheese burgers in his grill at 3 fucking am at the mc donlads in the walmart when he was buying his EXTRA FAT SIZED SHIRTS
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
The truth, and it hurts lol. You forgot while macking on bitches and buying weed from the stoners.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:23 AM~9314364
> *He's jelous cause hes getting fatter every second of the day fat motha fucka was shoving chicken sanwhich chicken nuggets and bacon cheese burgers in his grill at 3 fucking am at the mc donlads in the walmart when he was buying his EXTRA FAT SIZED SHIRTS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 11:25 PM~9314379
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> The truth, and it hurts lol. You forgot while macking on bitches and buying weed from the stoners.
> *


Remember hey bitch dont walk by me like you dont know me HA HA HA and do you mean that fat cash register bitch you was macking on trying to fuck her and her fat cousin


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:31 AM~9314401
> *Remember hey bitch dont walk by me like you dont know me HA HA HA and do you mean that fat cash register bitch you was macking on trying to fuck her and her fat cousin
> *


LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 12:31 AM~9314401
> *Remember hey bitch dont walk by me like you dont know me HA HA HA and do you mean that fat cash register bitch you was macking on trying to fuck her and her fat cousin
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
We spent way to many hours for one weekend in the strip club, we was trying to fuck any bitch. I feel dirty.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

man nick likes fat hoer dude ... :biggrin: 
man whats good peeps...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 11:34 PM~9314416
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> We spent way to many hours for one weekend in the strip club, we was trying to fuck any bitch. I feel dirty.
> *


Fool you was dirty b4 we stepped foot in that club LOL mother fucker you got *gonasifalherplaids* on you hands :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:41 AM~9314449
> *Fool you was dirty b4 we stepped foot in that club LOL mother fucker you got gonasifalherplaids on you hands :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 27 2007, 12:37 AM~9314432
> *man nick likes fat hoer dude ... :biggrin:
> man whats good peeps...
> *


One of the times we was walking in the strip club, this chubby stripper was sitting on the steps smoking a cigarette eating some chips, I told her she better chew some gum cause I don't want her in my ear with chip breath.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 01:46 AM~9314469
> *One of the times we was walking in the strip club, this chubby stripper was sitting on the steps smoking a cigarette eating some chips, I told her she better chew some gum cause I don't want her in my ear with chip breath.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 11:46 PM~9314469
> *One of the times we was walking in the strip club, this chubby stripper was sitting on the steps smoking a cigarette eating some chips, I told her she better chew some gum cause I don't want her in my ear with chip breath.UNLESS THEY FUNIONS OR CORN CHIPS
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 12:49 AM~9314482
> *:0
> *


Or 3 boxes of tick tacks in 2 seconds like you. :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 11:58 PM~9314508
> *Or 3 boxes of tick tacks in 2 seconds like you. :uh:
> *


It was 4 of the king size boxs fool :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:04 AM~9314533
> *It was 4 of the king size boxs fool  :biggrin:
> *


And you still had stripper but hole breath.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 12:09 AM~9314551
> *And you still had stripper but hole breath.
> *


And i still leant you this







for all the fat strippers and cheese burgers your fat ass could handle :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:14 AM~9314568
> *And i still leant you this
> 
> 
> ...


Yea right thats your I love you this much stripper money.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 12:17 AM~9314575
> *Yea right thats your I love you this much stripper money.
> *


For my baby maker and whitney :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 12:41 AM~9314449
> *Fool you was dirty b4 we stepped foot in that club LOL mother fucker you got gonasifalherplaids on you hands :biggrin:
> *


Mothafucka you have belly-itis.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:18 AM~9314578
> *For my baby maker and whitney :biggrin:
> *


Keep Whitney out your mouth bitch, cause then we be beefing all day!


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 02:21 AM~9314588
> *Mothafucka you have belly-itis.
> *


u guys sound like a married couple ohhh u are one always together.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 12:22 AM~9314594
> *Keep Whitney out your mouth bitch, cause then we be beefing all day!
> *


You should be telling her keep ME out her MOUTH :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 02:23 AM~9314599
> *You should be telling her keep ME out her MOUTH :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:23 AM~9314599
> *You should be telling her keep ME out her MOUTH :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTF don't be disrespecting my stripper mothafucka.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 27 2007, 12:23 AM~9314597
> *u guys sound like a married couple ohhh u are one always together.. :biggrin:
> *


SNIPER :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 12:25 AM~9314608
> *WTF don't be disrespecting my stripper mothafucka.
> *


Dont worry i let her spit so she dont have throut baby's :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 27 2007, 01:24 AM~9314604
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What you laughing at fool, you didn't even come out, you went ni-night like Calvin's funky ass.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:27 AM~9314618
> *Dont worry i let her spit so she dont have throut baby's :biggrin:
> *


You have thousands of baby's on the floor of that place, whore bag.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 02:27 AM~9314619
> *What you laughing at fool, you didn't even come out, you went ni-night like Calvin's funky ass.
> *


i dont need to go out to have fun i got my stripper at home..an out off seattle.. :biggrin: an tony ur sniper never makes it sorry .member we messican we jump an hide quick..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 01:27 AM~9314619
> *What you laughing at fool, you didn't even come out, you went ni-night like Calvin's funky ass.
> *


Must be a club thing, that and powder coated chrome a-arms.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIGTONY, 206ness
:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 12:29 AM~9314622
> *You have thousands of baby's on the floor of that place, whore bag.
> *


No i make the other whores swallow i gave yours a pass


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 27 2007, 01:30 AM~9314623
> *i dont need to go out to have fun i got my stripper at home..an out off seattle.. :biggrin:  an tony ur sniper never makes it sorry .member we messican we jump an hide quick..
> *


Party at your house next time fool, your girls friends are bomb, do they like fat guys? Cause my friend is fat as fuck.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 27 2007, 12:30 AM~9314623
> *i dont need to go out to have fun i got my stripper at home..an out off seattle.. :biggrin:  an tony ur sniper never makes it sorry .member we messican  JUMPING BEANS an hide quick..
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 01:30 AM~9314624
> *Must be a club thing, that and powder coated chrome a-arms.
> *


powder coated chrome a-arms.
:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 27 2007, 01:32 AM~9314631
> *powder coated chrome a-arms.
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


And 10 earrings in each ear.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 12:31 AM~9314628
> *Party at your house next time fool, your girls friends are bomb, do they like fat guys? Cause my friend is fat as fuck.
> *


You know belly dont like to type so he cant defend himself :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

:barf: powder coated chrome a-arms


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 12:33 AM~9314636
> *And 10 earrings in each ear.
> *


FISH ON FISH ON :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:34 AM~9314638
> *You know belly dont like to type so he cant defend himself :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I was talking bout you but yea that fool cant get his lil fat fingers moving to type. :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 02:31 AM~9314628
> *Party at your house next time fool, your girls friends are bomb, do they like fat guys? Cause my friend is fat as fuck.
> *


no they like black guys no offence to any... :biggrin: my house is too small im in the prosses of getting a house a big house... :biggrin: an we jumpin beans y que.... :biggrin: nick i just jealouse misspell


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:35 AM~9314645
> *FISH ON FISH ON :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Your cold fool, but he do look like he slept his head on a tackle box. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I already know I'm getting a call tomorrow, lol.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 12:35 AM~9314646
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> I was talking bout you but yea that fool cant get his lil fat fingers moving to type. :biggrin:
> *


YOUR FAT and your truck smells like a rolling FARTBOX


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 27 2007, 01:35 AM~9314647
> *no they like black guys no offence to any... :biggrin: my house is too small im in the prosses of getting a house a big house... :biggrin: an we jumpin beans y que.... :biggrin: nick i just jealouse misspell
> *


  My only black friend is gay, except when hes drunk at Pete's then he likes fat white girls.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 02:37 AM~9314650
> *YOUR FAT and your truck smells like a rolling FARTBOX
> *


thats what he is . :biggrin: right nick


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 27 2007, 01:39 AM~9314655
> *thats what he is . :biggrin: right nick
> *


Fat but I fuck a lot.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:37 AM~9314650
> *YOUR FAT and your truck smells like a rolling FARTBOX
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 02:40 AM~9314659
> *Fat but I fuck a lot.
> *


i dont know that an dont want to know.. :biggrin: maybe fat chicks..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 01:39 AM~9314653
> *  My only black friend is gay, except when hes drunk at Pete's then he likes fat white girls.
> *


a is that jr


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 27 2007, 01:41 AM~9314665
> *i dont know that an dont want to know.. :biggrin: maybe fat chicks..
> *


For some reason I'm a fat bitch magnet, I be having to deny friend request from fat bitches all day on my space.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 27 2007, 02:42 AM~9314669
> *a is that jr
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 27 2007, 01:42 AM~9314669
> *a is that jr
> *


What otha mothafucka from 206 come over here just to fuck fat bitches so no one will find out.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 02:43 AM~9314673
> *For some reason I'm a fat bitch magnet, I be having to deny friend request from fat bitches all day on my space.
> *


u dont have a my space... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 27 2007, 01:45 AM~9314678
> *u dont have a my space... :biggrin:
> *


No fat bitches please.
http://www.myspace.com/streetstarsdvd


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 01:44 AM~9314677
> *What otha mothafucka from 206 come over here just to fuck fat bitches so no one will find out.
> *


ain't that true!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 02:46 AM~9314685
> *No fat bitches please.
> http://www.myspace.com/streetstarsdvd
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm outta here you fools are fucking up a good topic.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

no llores mija.. :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Gottdamn i'm gunna have to quit my job as much you fools been on here all day!


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

i just got on at 12


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 27 2007, 02:03 AM~9314724
> *Gottdamn i'm gunna have to quit my job as much you fools been on here all day!
> *


This shit was page 12 when i went to work at 130


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 27 2007, 02:08 AM~9314736
> *This shit was page 12 when i went to work at 130
> *


3 pages of Tonys farts and stripper addiction.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 03:11 AM~9314743
> *3 pages of Tonys farts and stripper addiction.
> *


it was at 15 when i left then it got to 26 when i returnd..alot off talking or i mean typing :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 02:11 AM~9314743
> *3 pages of Tonys farts and stripper addiction.
> *


This mothafucka lean over and farted on all of us and the waitress when we was eating, and said, sorry I didn't want a stomach ache.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 03:13 AM~9314751
> *This mothafucka lean over and farted on all of us and the waitress when we was eating, and said, sorry I didn't want a stomach ache.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whats good chino :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 01:11 AM~9314743
> *3 pages of Tonys farts and stripper addiction.
> *


More like of post whore chuckie quoteing everything people say


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 02:13 AM~9314751
> *This mothafucka lean over and farted on all of us and the waitress when we was eating, and said, sorry I didn't want a stomach ache.
> *


Thats allright i had some fat bitch at Sharis trying to spit at me after we left HD's I told i had enough belly but Tim was single :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 27 2007, 03:15 AM~9314761
> *Thats allright i had some fat bitch at Sharis trying to spit at me after we left HD's I told i had enough belly but Tim was single :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 01:13 AM~9314751
> *This mothafucka lean over and farted on all of us and the waitress when we was eating, and said, sorry I didn't want a stomach ache.
> *


TRUE STORY :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

im outs ..i got to work later.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 02:17 AM~9314768
> *TRUE STORY  :biggrin:
> *


What he a real single pumper fat bitches?


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 03:18 AM~9314772
> *What he a real single pumper fat bitches?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Nov 27 2007, 02:19 AM~9314779
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


No wonder he picked HD's.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Happy Birthday BIGTONY, love you dog.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 26 2007, 07:14 PM~9312648
> *Na I dont need to fight or talk ill just let my car do it. You should try it sometime.
> *



i agree :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 27 2007, 07:54 AM~9315666
> *i agree :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 YEAH OK

SALEM WAS HILARIOUS =


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 02:23 AM~9314792
> *No wonder he picked HD's.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

HAPPY B DAY BIGG DOGG 
WHAT U GONNA DO!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

daaaaamn started reading last night, fell asleep and finished reading just now you folks put in work. happy birfffday to big tone, and what's up to everybody uffin: pinche nick i know you're loving that "chrome" tu tambien pinche joey :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 27 2007, 01:12 PM~9317412
> *daaaaamn started reading last night, fell asleep and finished reading just now you folks put in work.  happy birfffday to big tone, and what's up to everybody uffin: pinche nick i know you're loving that "chrome" tu tambien pinche joey  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I added you to my myspace, and then I added all your bitches you had on there.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks Guys


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:53 PM~9317799
> *Thanks Guys
> *


Let me guess, you just just woke up and now you bout to go get your "breakfast" a 24oz coffee with 16 shots, and no fat white chocolate on top. :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 12:55 PM~9317821
> *Let me guess, you just just woke up and now you bout to go get your "breakfast" a 24oz coffee with 16 shots, and no fat white chocolate on top. :uh:
> *


I just got back from there did you get my text no wonder your pants didnt fit fool you and chuckie must been smoking the same shit with you thinking your fat ass could fit in a size 40 pants WTF :uh:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 01:55 PM~9317821
> *Let me guess, you just just woke up and now you bout to go get your "breakfast" a 24oz coffee with 16 shots, and no fat white chocolate on top. :uh:
> *


you fogot the soy


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 27 2007, 01:05 PM~9317923
> *you fogot the soy
> *


I switched to fat free unlike NICK :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 12:52 PM~9317797
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> I added you to my myspace, and then I added all your bitches you had on there.
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


watch they all gonna get pissed off askin who the fat meskin is :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 27 2007, 01:12 PM~9317412
> *daaaaamn started reading last night, fell asleep and finished reading just now you folks put in work.  happy birfffday to big tone, and what's up to everybody uffin: pinche nick i know you're loving that "chrome" tu tambien pinche joey  :biggrin:
> *


 a bro am i going to have 2 start a donation box 4 real chrome!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: 
u know we just fuck-n around!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 27 2007, 01:21 PM~9318047
> *a bro am i going to have 2 start a donation box 4 real chrome!!!!!!!!!!  :rofl:  :rofl:
> u know we just fuck-n around!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao: it's all good homey, my pinstriping is actually sharpie :0 uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

keep up the hard work tone- happy b-day old (fart) man


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

4 Members: underageimp, *Battle Cry*, RIDERCHRONICLES, alex75

what's crackin mike? and Rider, when can i come check out the new RIDER chronicLES? uffin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 01:59 PM~9317874
> *I just got back from there did you get my text no wonder your pants didnt fit fool you and chuckie must been smoking the same shit with you thinking your fat ass could fit in a size 40 pants WTF :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COME PEEP WHATS IN PROGRESS ANYWAY, OF COURSE HOMIE...
VOLUME SIX ALL N.W. AGAIN

503 319 3236 STILL MY DIGITS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 27 2007, 02:06 PM~9317932
> *watch they all gonna get pissed off askin who the fat meskin is  :0 :roflmao:
> *


None of your bitches are replying to my messages.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 02:10 PM~9318519
> *None of your bitches are replying to my messages.
> *


:roflmao::roflmao: which ones did you hit up?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Nov 27 2007, 02:37 PM~9318717
> *:roflmao::roflmao: which ones did you hit up?
> *


He hit up all the fat ones :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 04:19 PM~9318976
> *He hit up all the fat ones :biggrin:
> *


I told a bitch, she fine, and I want to buy her corn dogs.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 03:29 PM~9319058
> *I told a bitch, she fine, and I want to buy her corn dogs.
> *


Did she ask by the dozen :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 04:32 PM~9319078
> *Did she ask by the dozen :biggrin:
> *


No fool, I'll leave the fat ones for you and Belly Idol, that fool fell in love when we pulled up to the strip club and we saw that fat bitch on the steps eating chips, he said damn she strips and snacks, I'm in love.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 03:39 PM~9319099
> *No fool, I'll leave the fat ones for you and Belly Idol, that fool fell in love when we pulled up to the strip club and we saw that fat bitch on the steps eating chips, he said damn she strips and snacks, I'm in love.
> *


He asked if i thought he had a chance :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2007, 04:42 PM~9319117
> *He asked if i thought he had a chance :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
To what? sneak some chips from her?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Happy B-day BIG T. You and Nick are something else thats for sure.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Happy B-day BIG T. You and Nick are something else thats for sure.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Happy B-day BIG T. You and Nick are something else thats for sure.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Happy B-Day Big Tone. You guys are comedy.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Stupid server. :twak:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks for the call diamond Mike you will always be one of my favorite people out there too- and u doing it for the right reasons. bless u on that. 

see u on Saturday my friend


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*VOLUME 6*


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 27 2007, 06:22 PM~9319605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 i still need to pick my vol. 4 up from kevin haha. he has had it since the portland lowrider show.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is there a place set for saturday.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nice sav!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

saddle up my man cowboys in the house!!


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 27 2007, 07:48 PM~9319739
> *nice sav!!
> *


wassssssss up rider


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP BIG DOG!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

that ones for you kev. b4 the haircut. :biggrin:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 27 2007, 07:44 PM~9319704
> *is there a place set for saturday.
> *


we looking at delta park homie and it about 95% locked in


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

should be good too no rain in the forcast  


> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 27 2007, 07:53 PM~9319796
> *we looking at delta park homie and it about 95% locked in
> *


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 27 2007, 07:59 PM~9319827
> *should be good too no rain in the forcast
> *


yeah and all real lowridas should show to rep huh i know u gonna be there :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

you aredy know man^^


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 27 2007, 08:09 PM~9319894
> *yeah and all real lowridas should show to rep huh i know u gonna be there :thumbsup:
> *


AH RIDER WHAT IS GONING ON


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Nov 27 2007, 08:48 PM~9320311
> *AH RIDER WHAT IS GONING ON
> *


LETS GET TO NEW BIGGER AND BETTER THANGS LIKE NEW TOPICS LIKE THE BIG TIME HOP THIS WEEKEND


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 06:54 PM~9319797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 09:15 PM~9320621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PINKY SURE DOES LOOK NICE DOING THE DAMN THING! :twak: :twak: :guns: :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 07:52 PM~9319782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i miss my hair.....:tears: 

oh well ill have to grow it back i guess.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 07:53 PM~9319792
> *that ones for you kev. b4 the haircut. :biggrin:
> *


just wait till i grow it back..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 09:26 PM~9320755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


muthafuca iz swangin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 08:54 PM~9321041
> *muthafuca iz swangin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sure is!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 09:54 PM~9321041
> *muthafuca iz swangin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you shoulda had me touch up them white walls first big homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 27 2007, 09:56 PM~9321076
> *you shoulda had me touch up them white walls first big homie.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ILL LET YOU GETEM NEXT TIME


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 08:58 PM~9321102
> *ILL LET YOU GETEM NEXT TIME
> *


Dont wear him out if i ever get my car done he can do mine too :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 11:54 PM~9321041
> *muthafuca iz swangin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


is u coming down 4 the first? MAJESTICS picnic!!!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 27 2007, 10:06 PM~9321184
> *is u coming down 4 the first? MAJESTICS picnic!!!!
> *


NOT SURE BUT I MAY. YOU WANNA SEE HIM SWANGIN IN PERSON HUH


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 28 2007, 12:07 AM~9321202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice flicc!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 10:02 PM~9321136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWANGIN ON HIM, HE SURE WAS PISSED HUH :biggrin:


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 10:02 PM~9321136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY THIS WERE THE PARTY AT HUH


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 09:09 PM~9321219
> *SWANGIN ON HIM, HE SURE WAS PISSED HUH :biggrin:
> *



no doubt homie!! HEATED!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 28 2007, 12:08 AM~9321212
> *NOT SURE BUT I MAY. YOU WANNA SEE HIM SWANGIN IN PERSON HUH
> *


come have some fun!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 10:02 PM~9321136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I PUT VIAGRA IN THE FLUID THAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 09:11 PM~9321237
> *I PUT VIAGRA IN THE FLUID THAT DAY :biggrin:
> *



it was SMASHIN the bumper!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 27 2007, 10:10 PM~9321230
> *come have some fun!!!!
> *


I MIGHT, IM INTO HAVING FUN FO SHO BUT I AINT WITH THAT BULLSHIT,GET MY DRIFT A LONG DRIVE TO HEAR A GANG OF TALK.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 10:11 PM~9321239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THA "I" SHOWED THEM CATS A GOOD TIME. EVEN PLUGGED A AFTER PARTY FOR THEM, WAS NOTHIN BUT LOVE HERE.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 28 2007, 12:11 AM~9321239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got flicc's homie!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 10:12 PM~9321250
> *it was SMASHIN the bumper!!
> *


ITS GONNA DO IT AGAIN ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 27 2007, 09:14 PM~9321268
> *u got flicc's homie!!!
> *


no doubt..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 27 2007, 10:06 PM~9321184
> *is u coming down 4 the first? MAJESTICS picnic!!!!
> *


PM ME THE HOP GUIDELINES


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 09:15 PM~9321281
> *ITS GONNA DO IT AGAIN ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



i waited for you in kent til 12:00 last saturday tryin to get some pics... i had to bounce tho cuz it was getting cold..


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 28 2007, 12:13 AM~9321259
> *I MIGHT, IM INTO HAVING FUN FO SHO BUT I AINT WITH THAT BULLSHIT,GET MY DRIFT A LONG DRIVE TO HEAR A GANG OF TALK.
> *


it's all good homie!!!


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 28 2007, 12:18 AM~9321298
> *PM ME THE HOP GUIDELINES
> *


ok!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 10:18 PM~9321305
> *i waited for you in kent til 12:00 last saturday tryin to get some pics... i had to bounce tho cuz it was getting cold..
> *


MAN I GOT THERE AT LIKE 12:30 I WENT TO SHARIS,BUT IT WAS TOO LATE. I JUST CHILLED OUT WITH TIM AND A COUPLE HIS BOYS.
I WILL BE BAC DONT TRIP HOMIE, YOU WILL GET EVEN BETTER SHOTS,AND WE HAVE A SINGLE PUMP REGAL IN THE 80'S BUSTIN OUT SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 28 2007, 12:20 AM~9321309
> *it's all good homie!!!
> *


go to majestics picnic on show event!!!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

FURTHER MORE THE DEADLINE IS AT 11:00 A.M. NO EXCEPTIONS !!!!!!!!!![/b][/u]


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 09:28 PM~9321381
> *MAN I GOT THERE AT LIKE 12:30 I WENT TO SHARIS,BUT IT WAS TOO LATE. I JUST CHILLED OUT WITH TIM AND A COUPLE HIS BOYS.
> I WILL BE BAC DONT TRIP HOMIE, YOU WILL GET EVEN BETTER SHOTS,AND WE HAVE A SINGLE PUMP REGAL IN THE 80'S BUSTIN OUT SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *



im gonna try and make it down there homie. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 27 2007, 10:30 PM~9321395
> *FURTHER MORE THE DEADLINE IS AT 11:00 A.M. NO EXCEPTIONS !!!!!!!!!!*[/u]
> [/b]


SO NO LIMIT ON LOC UP ON RADICAL DOUBLES?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 27 2007, 10:30 PM~9321395
> *FURTHER MORE THE DEADLINE IS AT 11:00 A.M. NO EXCEPTIONS !!!!!!!!!!*[/u]
> [/b]


ONE MORE THING TIRE SIZE I HAVE 175 75 14 SMALL TIRES, IS THERE A LIMIT ON SIZE?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 10:35 PM~9321437
> *SO NO LIMIT ON LOC UP ON RADICAL DOUBLES?
> *


you know you aint coming either way so why ask


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 27 2007, 10:40 PM~9321492
> *you know you aint coming either way so why ask
> *


YOU JUST KEEP TRYIN TO MAKE YOUR SHIT HIT, DONT WORRY ABOUT ME.
TAKE YOUR SHIT THERE ILL BE THERE, DEAL


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 10:44 PM~9321512
> *YOU JUST KEEP TRYIN TO MAKE YOUR SHIT HIT, DONT WORRY ABOUT ME.
> TAKE YOUR SHIT THERE ILL BE THERE, DEAL
> *


WITH THE BUMPER :uh: NO GAS HOPS EITHER


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 09:36 PM~9321451
> *ONE MORE THING TIRE SIZE I HAVE 175 75 14 SMALL TIRES, IS THERE A LIMIT ON SIZE?
> *


RADICAL IS RADICAL!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 27 2007, 10:45 PM~9321524
> *RADICAL IS RADICAL!!!
> *


OK JUST CHECIN, I HAVE A LOWRIDER ON SMALL TIRES BUT IT HOPS HIGH


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 09:47 PM~9321540
> *OK JUST CHECIN, I HAVE A LOWRIDER ON SMALL TIRES BUT IT HOPS HIGH
> *


COME ON WIT IT!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

you going saturday?
7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96BIG_BODY, jaemanadero, _*Woodside*_, himbone, 509Rider


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 27 2007, 10:52 PM~9321577
> *you going saturday?
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 96BIG_BODY, jaemanadero, Woodside, himbone, 509Rider
> *


HE BETTER CHEC THAT BUMPER AGAIN!!!AND EAT BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 09:59 PM~9321621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


before patterns?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 11:01 PM~9321637
> *before patterns?
> *


 :nono: :nono: THATS MANUEL,PUTO LOCOS C.C


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 10:02 PM~9321652
> *:nono:  :nono: THATS MANUEL,PUTO LOCOS C.C
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 11:02 PM~9321652
> *:nono:  :nono: THATS MANUEL,PURO LOCOS C.C
> MY BAD
> *


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 10:07 PM~9321692
> *
> *


i knew what you ment homie. :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 09:59 PM~9321621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the single pump king in the nw :biggrin: 


by the way its PURO LOCOS.....DONT GET IT TWISTED


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 27 2007, 09:59 PM~9321621
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ON 13'S AND BOTH BUMPERS AND IT LAYS


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^ :thumbsup: always liked that mudafucka


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2007, 10:45 PM~9321522
> *WITH THE BUMPER :uh: NO GAS HOPS EITHER
> *


look whos talkin your only win came with a shell of a car, and probaly wasnt even running at the time.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 28 2007, 08:32 AM~9323723
> *look whos talkin your only win came with a shell of a car, and probaly wasnt even running at the time.
> *



HAVE YOU EVER BEAT HIM?? JUST CURIOUS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 28 2007, 07:43 AM~9323409
> *ON 13'S AND BOTH BUMPERS AND IT LAYS
> *


YOU MAKE IT SOUND LIKE ITS YOURS :0


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 28 2007, 09:22 AM~9324087
> *YOU MAKE IT SOUND LIKE ITS YOURS :0
> *



jealous....what i cant be there for my family..... just stating the facts foo...just like your always on big time


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 28 2007, 09:22 AM~9324087
> *YOU MAKE IT SOUND LIKE ITS YOURS :0
> *



WHY DO YOU ALWAYS HAVE TO REPLY TO WHAT ANYBODY SAYS ON THIS SHIT..........CANT PEOPLE JUST SAY WHAT THEY WANT TO WITHOUT GETTING A SMART REMARK FROM YOU DAMN FOO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cause you got so much hate-

Manuel and his crew is cool so is Billy -


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

THE ONLY ONE WHO HAS HATE IS YOU.....I JUST SAY WHAT I SEE..I AINT GOT BEEF WITH ANYONE....DO YOU?


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

I GIVE RESPECT TO THE RESPECTED........AS A PURO LOCO SAYS "GIVE RESPECT, GET RESPECT"


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I JUST SEE WHAT I SEE ALSO.............

I GOTS NO BEEF WITH ANYONE, 



I GOT MANUELS RESPECT THANKS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

P.S. AINT NO ONES FOOL EITHER.

MUCH RESPECT 4 PUROS LOCOS- HOPE 2 SEE YOU ALL SATURDAY.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 28 2007, 10:21 AM~9324078
> *HAVE YOU EVER BEAT HIM?? JUST CURIOUS
> *


Nope and havent lost either, but he has said he would be at multiple places that I did show up too and he was a no show...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 28 2007, 04:45 PM~9326948
> *Nope and havent lost either, but he has said he would be at multiple places that I did show up too and he was a no show...
> *


I MENT TODD BRO.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 28 2007, 05:54 PM~9327021
> *I MENT TODD BRO.
> *


I guess since i mentioned a no show you thought i was talking about your boys haha. nope never hopped Todd either


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TODD WAS A MULTIPLE NO SHOW? DAMN, I KNOW YOUR 4 GETS IT- DIDNT KNOW IT WAS GETTIN THOSE NUMBERS--NICE-

P.S. LOVE THE UTUBE NIGHT GAS HOP VIDEO


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 26 2007, 07:58 PM~9313011
> *since your wondering about my car so much it will be single.me on the switch,once the cars built if you want you can be my first stop.lmk
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i look forward to seeing your second lowrider.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 28 2007, 09:13 PM~9328017
> *i look forward to seeing your second lowrider.
> *


what car?


----------

